# Krakow Poland - The Florence of the North



## Urbanista1

According to legend, Krakow was named after a dragon named Krak, hence Krakow or place of Krak the dragon. Who knows, maybe prehistoric creatures did survive until revent history. Here are some pics of his cave and a fire breathing brass version of Krak.



This is Krak's cave. That light orb you see, is apparently his ghost (just kidding)





And a nice view towards a famous Celtic burial mound in th distance. The Celts who settled Ireland apparently migrated through, but by the looks of all the red-heads lots stayed.


----------



## Gatsby

> According to legend, Krakow was named after a dragon named Krak, hence Krakow or place of Krak the dragon. Who knows, maybe prehistoric creatures did survive until revent history. Here are some pics of his cave and a fire breathing brass version of Krak.


Krakow was named (as the legend has it) after King Krak whose son killed the dragon with no name apparently


http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krak
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krakus


----------



## Urbanista1

I have heard different versions, but you're probably more of an expert. Thanks for correction. Cheers


----------



## Urbanista1

correction


----------



## Gosc Niedzielny

Very nice pictures. Have You more?


----------



## Urbanista1

I do, just need to find some time to upload. I could spend days photographing Krakow, even the more run-down, less polished areas have charm. I might be back there next month, we'll see. I'll be posting this weekend. Please feel free to post if you have some, all are welcome, let's keep the thread alive and well. Cheers/Pozdrawiam


----------



## Urbanista1

Odds and ends, no theme, just highlights and some off-the-beaten track places


----------



## christos-greece

For once again very nice, great photos from Krakow


----------



## arturro666

Słabe te foty nie pokazałes uroku Krakowa... sorry


----------



## Gosc Niedzielny

^^ oke: :weird:


----------



## Urbanista1

thank you christos-greece...keep up the good work on your thread, always like to visit to get some sunshine


----------



## Urbanista1

arturro666 said:


> Słabe te foty nie pokazałes uroku Krakowa... sorry


sorry, but I'm just an amateur with a fairly good eye. I use a Canon Powershot SD1200 IS. I will try to do better next time I go, but it also depends on the weather.


----------



## Urbanista1

Here are a few cool skyline shots of Krakow from a distance and from around the Rynek (main square) - thanks el ZAX



























































































Opera in the middle ground





































In the next set I will show some other neighbourhoods and more modern developments


----------



## Urbanista1

The long awaited restoration of the Draper's Hall, Krakow's most representative building is inveiled:



















And these day-time shots just before the scaffolding was removed:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Those photos at night are really amazing shots


----------



## Urbanista1

And now the Podgorze neighbourhood across from the Old Town. It has a mix of traditional residential townhouses and industrial buildings that are being converted to lofts, galleries and museums. The Schindler factory and museum is nearby:














































St. Joseph's










The market square




























Parking - Polish style


----------



## Urbanista1

Public Transport Theme - Old and New





































And my favourite


----------



## Urbanista1




----------



## Urbanista1

Just a mishmash of old and new...


----------



## Urbanista1

The *biggest underground museum in the world *opens this thursday *under *Krakow's famous market square. It's a combination of high-tech multimedia holograms etc and more traditional display cases featuring over 700 archeological finds unearthed while archeologists sifted through 1,000 years of the city's history. There you will also see a Roman road, an ancient cemetary, weight scale and even vampire coffins for all you goths and horror movie fans. Might be a great place to spend Hallowe'en

When you arrive at the main market square you will see the new crystal fountain that allows light to penetrate into the cavernous galleries below. 



















Crystal Fountain


----------



## Marbur66

Urbanista1 said:


> You would like it. The crypts with all the Polish kings, recently restored chapels, some of the best examples of Romanesque, Gothic, Renaissance and Baroque would impress, but what always gives me goosebumps is the courtyard of the royal apartments with its loggias. There is also an amazing view from the top of Zigmunt's Tower. I didn't do the castle either because of the huge crowds and besides there is so much more to see than just thye castle - Podgorze, Kazimierz, Tyniec Abby etc.


Sounds like you know your Krakow. I'm positive that I'll get another chance to see that beautiful city, this time with the girlfriend. :naughty:


----------



## Urbanista1

Yes, it really is a romantic place full of cozy candle-lit courtyards and beautiful parks, very quiet unlike most big cities, which is what I like the most.


----------



## cameronpaul

Urbanista1 said:


> New ped/bike bridge


I like the new bridge, far better than the ugly fat bastard that we have got over the Thames, opposite St. Pauls, in London


----------



## Urbanista1

I was actually contemplating crossing that fat bastard to get a view of the Thames. Really did love the area around St. Paul's but sadly couldn't afford to pay 15 pounds to look inside St. Paul's - and I really did just want to pray


----------



## Urbanista1

A little hit of autumnal Krak


----------



## JoseRodolfo




----------



## Marbur66

cameronpaul said:


> I like the new bridge, far better than the ugly fat bastard that we have got over the Thames, opposite St. Pauls, in London


I don't mind the Millennium Bridge. I got a really nice pic of the bridge with St. Paul's main dome in the background.


----------



## Urbanista1

Autumn splendour...my favourite time of year


----------



## Urbanista1




----------



## Urbanista1

Krakow's new museum of modern art, no exhibitions yet, opens for a sneak preview this week. It's in a retrofitted factory right next to the world famous Schindler Factory Museum. Layers of history should provide a dramatic backdrop for modern art. Another 3 museums should be opening towards the end of 2011 if all goes well dedicated to modern art and avante garde artist Tadeusz Kantor and the Czartoryski Museum, home to Da Vinci's Madonna with Ermine, should be reopening too, but archeologist have apparently found something cool during renos so it might delay it.














































what's a museum opening without tragically intense artsy types in matching colours


----------



## Urbanista1

You can almost feel the city breathing on a day like this...










What would Poland be without its monuments



















Lots of interesting things in the courtyards behind the pretty street faces...


----------



## charliewong90

this is one charming city. the modern buildings are great too.


----------



## Urbanista1




----------



## Urbanista1




----------



## DocentX

Wawel castle - winter time :


----------



## Urbanista1

Wishing all visitors and contributors a Merry Christmas and a Happy and above all Peaceful New Year (whenever your new year is)


----------



## ajaaronjoe

.........,•✯´.........´*✫
.......♥*......... .... __/\__
.......*♥....... .......*-:¦:-*
...¸.•✫.......... ……/.•*•.\
...~`,`~................. |
¸....✫.................. *•*
´¸...*♥..´¸...........*♥♫♥*
´¸¸♥*................✯•♫•♥•*
´¸.•✫ .............. *♥•♫•♫♥*
~`,`~............. ✯♥•♦♫♥•♥*.
`.✫`.............. *♥☺♥•♥•☺♥*.
●/................✯♥•♥♠♫♥#♥•♥*..
/▌................*♥♫•♥♫•♥♫♥•♫♥*
/ \....................... ╬╬╬╬.
MERRY CHRISTMAS.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸


----------



## Urbanista1




----------



## Balkanada

I love the neoclassical and art deco architecture in this city


----------



## WolfHound

Collegium Novum in the snow 

























I got some winter pics that I shot last February. Krakow is the best city I ever lived in and I hope to get back there soon.


----------



## Stunnersight

Good looking buildings. In my unbushbattered take on things, the Germans left a wealth of sweet architecture in south west, west and northern Poland.


----------



## Gatsby

but this is South and Krakow is the Royal City of Poland.


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful and amazing photos and views :cheers:


----------



## Wielki Gmach

I love this Polish city.


----------



## Stunnersight

Gatsby said:


> but this is South and Krakow is the Royal City of Poland.


Sorry, your right, I'm wrong. I think Krakow was right outside but never German lands. Krakow today sits betwixt south west and south east Poland, so I mistakenly plonked it within the former Germany. Going by those snaps it still seems a good deal German wrought though. In truth, I'm not sure what and where homegrown Polish architecture is. Guessing somewhere like Warsaw, Lublin and the Polish Ukraine?


----------



## Urbanista1

Krakow was never German, the architecture and culture has always been Polish or European with Polish touches. Most of what we see in historic European citiies today was created in the 19th and 20th century and share common architectural traditions with local inflections here and there. A lot of the styles we see in Krakow are European, but there is a lot of uniquely Polish interwar modernism and still lots of early Polish styles from the 13-16th centuries in the old Town, buildings erected long before Germany became a nation in about 1880's. Being a nation at the crossroads of east and west it is not surprising to find a blending of lots of styles. The strongest stylistic influence came from Italy, Italian artisans, sculptors, masons etc who brought the ideals of the Renaissance to Poland 5 centuries ago....you can see it in many of the buildings in the old part of the City, known as Stare Miasto.

Krakow is a city that really has to be experienced to be appreciated, photos don't give the whole experience unfortunately. If you have a chance to visit, check out Collegium Maius (excellent example of Polish Gothic), Sukiennice, Kanonicza Street for soem very old examples, but first you should check out the historic museum under the main market square - there is nothing like it in the world, truly amazing!


----------



## Urbanista1

In any case, heres' some more cool architectural pics (thanks adritt):


----------



## madridhere

Really wonderful city and restaurations!!! Keep them coming.:cheers:


----------



## g_reg

Honestly, this thread is really good. Keep on updating - you're doing a great job kay:


----------



## DocentX

WolfHound said:


>


That's an old photo - Sukiennice are already renovated :cheers:


----------



## Stunnersight

Urbanista1 said:


> Krakow was never German, the architecture and culture has always been Polish or European with Polish touches. Most of what we see in historic European citiies today was created in the 19th and 20th century and share common architectural traditions with local inflections here and there. A lot of the styles we see in Krakow are European, but there is a lot of uniquely Polish interwar modernism and still lots of early Polish styles from the 13-16th centuries in the old Town, buildings erected long before Germany became a nation in about 1880's. Being a nation at the crossroads of east and west it is not surprising to find a blending of lots of styles.
> 
> Krakow is a city that really has to be experienced to be appreciated, photos don't give the whole experience unfortunately. If you have a chance to visit, check out Collegium Maius, Sukiennice, Kanonicza Street for soem very old examples, but first you should check out the historic museum under the main market square - there is nothing like it in the world, truly amazing!


Not to take anything away from Krakow's breathtakiness, but I guess some bits of Europe have a more GLARING 'local inflection' than others.


----------



## Urbanista1

you bring up a very interesting subject, that is what is it that makes a place unique and recognizable a subject worth exploring in another thread maybe. Vernacular styles, or local inflection, is found everywhere, but you have to look very closely.


----------



## Urbanista1

...let's not forget that G_d is in the details:


----------



## Urbanista1

...and because it's the holidays, some more pretty details - I won't need sugar in my coffee now


----------



## Urbanista1

del


----------



## WolfHound

Haha yea the Sukiennice reopened right after I left. And for those who want to learn everything there is about the city check out this book. I highly recommend it.
http://bookadvisor.eu/A-history-of-Kraków-for-everyone;s,book,id,386


----------



## DocentX

New Years Eve in Krakow :cheers:


----------



## Munichpictures1970

Here are some pics from 2009. I´m looking forward to my next trip to Cracow in April 2011.


----------



## Urbanista1

WolfHound said:


> Haha yea the Sukiennice reopened right after I left. And for those who want to learn everything there is about the city check out this book. I highly recommend it.
> http://bookadvisor.eu/A-history-of-Kraków-for-everyone;s,book,id,386


An excellent book. I would also recommend Adam Zamoyski's "The Polish Way" as Krakow has played a central role in Poland's evolution, it's mentioned a lot.


----------



## Urbanista1

Thanks DocentX and Munichpictures1970 for the pics, very nice. 

BTW, the streetcar shed/depot below has now been restored along with the one across the street and is now a new museum of transport:


----------



## Urbanista1

Old and new united with snow:


----------



## Urbanista1

There was a good question about what is Polish style. Well, this is Polish Renaissance style, developed in Krakow in the early 16th Century. What's unqiue about it is the decorated parapet or attic. This style then spread to Bohemia and beyond. The best example of Polish Renaissance can be found in Zamosc Poland.


----------



## Urbanista1

thanks Lukaszek89


----------



## Urbanista1

One of the nicest streets in the trendy Podgorze distict:


----------



## christos-greece

As always great new photos about Krakow


----------



## Urbanista1

thanks for visiting, Happy New Year!


----------



## Urbanista1

thanks Annazoo


----------



## Urbanista1




----------



## DocentX

For today's banner :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Indeed! Today's banner is so lovely, very nice


----------



## DocentX




----------



## Cyganie

Wow, stunning pic's! Thanks for sharing DocentX. :cheers1:


----------



## Urbanista1

Wow, DocentX! Are these your pics, they make Krakow look like the magic kingdom - which it is of course


----------



## DocentX

Urbanista1 said:


> Wow, DocentX! Are these your pics, they make Krakow look like the magic kingdom - which it is of course


Too good to be mine  - I've just found it


----------



## Urbanista1

Still a very good find, you have excellent taste.


----------



## Urbanista1




----------



## rychlik

The last pic is magical.


----------



## Urbanista1




----------



## Urbanista1

Nowa Huta is a suburb of Krakow that was planned as an ideal communist community centred around the famous Nowa Huta steel works who's ulterior motive during communism was to erode Krakow's historic core by acid rain - no kidding . It is going through a revival now.
































































With a coat of paint, these buildings would actually look very impressive










But ofcourse in Poland even ideal communist city's had churches










thanks ufoizba


----------



## Urbanista1

More of the unknown communist Krakow - thanks ufoizba























































originally the community of Nowa Huta was to have a more village look as seen in the earliest stage of development, but then the more grandiose scheme took over:


----------



## Urbanista1

Thanks everyone for your nice comments and feedback, yes I am surprised how few comments for sucha unique place - I do speak english and a few other languages


----------



## aljuarez

wow... what an orgasmic place!
I am one of those atheists who love churches. Yes, we do exist! :lol:
Looks like Krakow should be on my list!


----------



## Urbanista1

Yes, there are over a hundred churches some as old as 1,000 years, its a really churchfest. I understand the fascination for churches, after all over the centuries they were built by the star architects, the Zaha Hadids and Frank Gehry's of their time. They were the main landmarks or symbol of any community. Today museums and corporate headquarters get the best architects. The interiors in my opinion are what really fascinate.


----------



## Urbanista1

del


----------



## Wunderknabe

Great city. So much beauty. Must be a pleasure to live there


----------



## Urbanista1

Thanks for visiting. Krakow is lots of fun, lots of young people. This year is going to be very eventful with the EU presidency in Poland. Here's an interesting couple of articles I came across recently about what happening this summer - enjoy :cheers:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/travel/2011/apr/05/poland-warsaw-krakow-readers-tips?INTCMP=SRCH

http://www.guardian.co.uk/travel/2011/apr/04/krakow-poland-twitrip-twitter-live?INTCMP=SRCH

http://www.brooklynrail.org/2011/04/express/here-and-there

[Kraków] Coke Live Music Festival, 19-20.08.2011. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

INTERPOL
THE KOOKS
WHITE LIES
YOU ME AT SIX



And of course the beatification of JOhn Paul II on May 1st at Łagiewnikach outside Krakow.


----------



## Urbanista1

thanks fjtk


----------



## Guest

That last pic is :drool: .... well done mate and thanks for the walk


----------



## Urbanista1

Thanks for visiting, glad you like Krak town


----------



## Urbanista1

more modern faces of Krakow


----------



## Urbanista1

thanks g reg


----------



## Urbanista1

More springtime in Krakow :cheers:


----------



## Urbanista1




----------



## konik93

What the ....


----------



## Urbanista1

thanks witu102


----------



## Urbanista1

thanks fjtk

small town and suburb of Krakow Wieliczka, where the famous salt mines are located










Famous kamienica with a minaret and muslim crescent, designed by a Polish Jew for a Polish Christian developer before the war, such was the complex mosaic of Krakow



















thanks Mr. America

Site in Lagiewniki (Sanctuary of Divine Mercy) outside Krakow where JPII's beatification is taking place.


----------



## madridhere

Beautiful place!!!!!!


----------



## rychlik

May 1- someone is going to be a saint (Krakow square). The mood in Poland must be very nice this weekend.


----------



## Urbanista1

Architects have invented many graceful and eye-catching forms through which their buildings may reach for the sky, giving these buildings a sculpted finial that conveys their status and place in the city. Krakow's many towers, domes, belfries and helms make the city even more magical. Imagine New York without the Chrysler tower's elegant stainless steel art deco helm or the statue of liberty's radio tower made famous by King Kong. Krakow's towers all have a story of their own too.

The baroque Clock Tower (1715) with saints Kazimierz, Wacław, Stanisław and Wojciech










The 15th Century Tower of the Silver Bells, in the background the Tower of Zygmunt










15th Century Senator's Bastion Tower










Helm of the Sobieski Tower with the Zygmunt Tower that houses the famous Zygmunt Bell of 1520 in the background










The Baroque domes of St. Andrew's were added in 1639 to the octagonal towers of the mostly Romesque church from the 11th century and the dome of the Church of the Apostles Peter and Paul, Krakow's first Baroque church started in 1597










The tower of St. Wojciech's










thanks hospodar


----------



## aljuarez

Wonderful photos of the towers, Urbanista!


----------



## Urbanista1




----------



## Urbanista1




----------



## Urbanista1

del


----------



## Urbanista1

Polish Aeronautics Museum


----------



## Urbanista1

Tnks Mr. America


----------



## madridhere

An impressive city. Please more pictures!!!!!


----------



## aljuarez

Great photos, Urbanista! Do you photoshop?


----------



## Urbanista1

Yes, I do photoshop. Most pics here are mine, but I can't take credit entirely for some of the best ones - I get a little help from friends  I should have more of my pics shortly.


----------



## Urbanista1

Thanks Fjtk


----------



## Urbanista1

The Magical Land of Prince Krak










This amazing panorama was done by Bartosz Decowski - I just had to share it here, absolutely amazing!


----------



## earth intruder

SCROLL >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.
and say WOW


----------



## Tiaren

Reminds me very much of Prague! I simply love the old cities and towns in that part of Europe (Saxony, southern Poland and Czech Republic). In my oppinion, they're the most beautiful in Europe.


----------



## Urbanista1

I agree Tiaren, for that picturesque kind of beauty, nothing beats central Europe. Ofcourse there are other kinds of beauty that are just as interesting but mittel Europe does it best in this regard


----------



## Urbanista1

Here's a link to more great Krakow pics on the Polish Forum:

More Great Krakow Pics


----------



## Urbanista1

Quiet sunny morning in Krakow


----------



## Urbanista1

The latest illuminattion craze:


----------



## aljuarez

What a gorgeous place!
Were Polish cities spared during WWII?


----------



## Urbanista1

Unfortunately only Krakow escaped serious damage. Cities like Torun, Jelenia Gora and the Renaissance gem Zamosc, Kazimierz Dolny, Sandomierz, Tarnow and Rzeszow were largely spared and mostly not beyond reconstruction. Poznan and Wroclaw were 50% destroyed, while Gdansk and Warsaw 75% and 95% respectively. Warsaw was literally levelled during WWII and 800,000 of its pre-war 1.3 million were killed.

Here are two interesting threads that show the extent of Warsaw Destruction and its Reconstruction:

Warsaw Destruction

Warsaw Reconstruction


----------



## Urbanista1

Is this art?


----------



## Urbanista1




----------



## Urbanista1




----------



## Ulv

Urbanista1 said:


> *Poznan and Wroclaw were 50% destroyed*, while Gdansk and Warsaw 75% and 95% respectively. Warsaw was literally levelled during WWII and 800,000 of its pre-war 1.3 million were killed.


I don't know how about Poznań, but Wrocław was 70% destroyed for sure.


----------



## Urbanista1

well what I mean was 50% of Pre-war Wroclaw has been rebuilt in some form or another, yes I think you're right 70% destroyed but not flattened like Warsaw.


----------



## Urbanista1




----------



## TheReconstructer

I've been in Kraków 3 years ago and I really think it is one of the most beautiful cities in Poland. Maybe the Poles could rebuild with a little help and money from the Germans the old German cities at the Coast of the Baltic Sea. I is a big project but never forget, *everything is possible, even the most impossible is possible*


----------



## Urbanista1

I think a lot of pre-war heritage is being restored along the Baltic in places like Elblag and ofcourse Gdansk. This area has some Prussian and Teutonic Heritage heritage in Malbork as well, but the inhabitants throughout history were primarily Kashubs like our Prime Minister and in the cities there was a mix of every race like the cosmopolitan cities of today's Europe...there were of course many Germans and it appears Germans are gradually becoming a greater presence, which is nice. I wouldn't call them German cities as throughout most of their history they were Polish more recently pre-war there was certainly a substantial German element and the architecture is more similar to Amsterdam and other Hanseatic cities rather than archetypal Polish cities like Krakow, Warsaw etc.


----------



## Urbanista1




----------



## Urbanista1

Some big summer party


----------



## rychlik

Urbanista1 said:


> there were of course many Germans and it appears Germans are gradually becoming a greater presence, which is nice.


What are you referring to exactly?


----------



## Urbanista1

I mean as in they are visiting and feeling comfortable to interact with locals.


----------



## Linguine

Nice photos.....especially # 189....thanks.


----------



## dawid_mistrzu

Urbanista1 said:


>


Jesli chodzi o ta pore roku to jest to moje jedno z ulubionych zdjec


----------



## balthazar

^^Nice view!


----------



## rychlik

I must visit the next time I am in Poland.


----------



## rychlik

Urbanista1 said:


> Nice aerial of the main market square, biggest in Europe:


Great photo. Biggest medieval square in Europe. The one in Moscow is not bigger?


----------



## DocentX

rychlik said:


> Great photo. Biggest medieval square in Europe. The one in Moscow is not bigger?


Red square is not medieval - it was not a square for a long time - it was just a place outside Moscow's city walls.

BTW it is worth to know that the second largest medieval square in Europe, after Krakow's, is the old town square in Wroclaw 

more about Wroclaw here : http://www.travelchannel.co.uk/videoguides/feature.asp?Title=Wroclaw&ID=218

We are world superpower in regards to medieval squares  heheeheh


----------



## Urbanista1

But we certainly aren't a country of squares  This place is happening, wow I did some serious bar/restaurant hopping this week, amazing! as long as weather holds out.


----------



## rychlik

DocentX said:


> Red square is not medieval - it was not a square for a long time - it was just a place outside Moscow's city walls.
> 
> BTW it is worth to know that the second largest medieval square in Europe, after Krakow's, is the old town square in Wroclaw
> 
> more about Wroclaw here : http://www.travelchannel.co.uk/videoguides/feature.asp?Title=Wroclaw&ID=218
> 
> We are world superpower in regards to medieval squares  heheeheh


I see. The square in Moscow always seemed a bit more militaristic. The one in Krakow is where the city lives.
By the way, Plac Pilsudski is also quite big. I wish they did more with it.


----------



## sehnal

Krakow square is definitely not the biggest medieval square. Charles square in Prague is two times as big for instance. Krakow square is one of the most beautiful.


----------



## rychlik

sehnal said:


> Krakow square is definitely not the biggest medieval square. Charles square in Prague is two times as big for instance. Krakow square is one of the most beautiful.


I've always heard the Krakow one is the biggest medieval square. It's in the books too. 

Found some pics of this Charles square. This is a *park *more than a square where the city lives. Doesn't appear 2x as big.


----------



## Expat

Beautiful city!


----------



## DocentX

Energy2003 said:


> the area shown still belongs to Krakow ?


yes, including those green hills :cheers:


----------



## Urbanista1

Mr. America finds Scrabble grafitti in Krakow


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Some very nice updates from Krakow :cheers:


----------



## rychlik

Urbanista1 said:


>


Great picture. Love the lighting and the atmosphere it creates!


----------



## rychlik

Let's take a look at that underground museum in the main square of Krakow. Unearthing old, underground basements seems to be a trend in Poland now. Warsaw is working on something similar. 


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/pawelmarchewka/5361193893/] DSC06172 by Pawel Marchewka, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/pawelmarchewka/5361196689/] DSC06175 by Pawel Marchewka, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/pawelmarchewka/5361815286/] DSC06184 by Pawel Marchewka, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/pawelmarchewka/5361812976/] DSC06181 by Pawel Marchewka, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/pawelmarchewka/5361225269/] DSC06209 by Pawel Marchewka, on Flickr[/URL]


Old trade routes.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/pawelmarchewka/5361846112/] DSC06221 by Pawel Marchewka, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/pawelmarchewka/5361237709/] DSC06224 by Pawel Marchewka, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/pawelmarchewka/5361251693/] DSC06238 by Pawel Marchewka, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/pawelmarchewka/5361868206/] DSC06244 by Pawel Marchewka, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/pawelmarchewka/5361285013/] DSC06275 by Pawel Marchewka, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/pawelmarchewka/5361279403/] DSC06269 by Pawel Marchewka, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/pawelmarchewka/5361294421/] DSC06284 by Pawel Marchewka, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/pawelmarchewka/5362022454/] DSC06452 by Pawel Marchewka, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/pawelmarchewka/5362027066/] DSC06457 by Pawel Marchewka, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/pawelmarchewka/5361420117/] DSC06463 by Pawel Marchewka, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/pawelmarchewka/5361422379/] DSC06466 by Pawel Marchewka, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/pawelmarchewka/5362035856/] DSC06468 by Pawel Marchewka, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/pawelmarchewka/5361429155/] DSC06473 by Pawel Marchewka, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/pawelmarchewka/5361438333/] DSC06485 by Pawel Marchewka, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/pawelmarchewka/5361440433/] DSC06490 by Pawel Marchewka, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

I have always wondered if there's a weight requirement for these floors. Would a herd of obese people crack through the floor??

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/pawelmarchewka/5361442787/] DSC06491 by Pawel Marchewka, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/pawelmarchewka/5362059410/] DSC06497 by Pawel Marchewka, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/pawelmarchewka/5361460361/] DSC06518 by Pawel Marchewka, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/pawelmarchewka/5361928406/] DSC06318 by Pawel Marchewka, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/pawelmarchewka/5361358087/] DSC06364 by Pawel Marchewka, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

Looking up.

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/pawelmarchewka/5361366671/] DSC06382 by Pawel Marchewka, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/polandmfa/5976702061/] Kraków, podziemia Rynku Głównego / Rynek Underground in Krakow by PolandMFA, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/2889751771/] 2008-09-26_21-Krakow.jpg by ilvic, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/6141589434/] 20110721-_DSC6136 by ilvic, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/6141038281/] 20110721-_DSC6148 by ilvic, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/6141033419/] 20110721-_DSC6109 by ilvic, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/6141584732/] 20110721-_DSC6077 by ilvic, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/6141583976/] 20110721-_DSC6076 by ilvic, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

During excavation.

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/2889750339/] 2008-09-26_13-Krakow.jpg by ilvic, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/2889753893/] 2008-09-26_43-Krakow.jpg by ilvic, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/2889756043/] 2008-09-26_59-Krakow.jpg by ilvic, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Urbanista1

very impressive pics rychlik, I wish I had a camera a good


----------



## Urbanista1

Krakow keeps polishing off new gems - a record number of restorations are being done this year, too many to list year, but about 110 at last tally:

























































































































































































































Palace soon to be restored


----------



## capricorn2000

I'm very impressed with the array of relics and artifacts in the underground museum.
just curious as to the attributable dates of these treasures.
BTW, great shots too.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Awesome shots of Krakow :applause:


----------



## Gatsby

how about that?

SROLL--------------->


tygryss-kr said:


>


----------



## openlyJane

Krakow looks just wonderful.


----------



## Urbanista1

so happy to see others contributing. Thanks and please continue :cheers:


----------



## Urbanista1

Merry Christmas from Krakow










Thanks Tomeyk


----------



## rychlik

You're in Krakow again? Lucky you man. Merry Christmas. 
Nie jec za duzo uszek z barszczem 

http://mikerychlik.ifp3.com/

http://mikerychlik.ifp3.com/


----------



## Urbanista1

had the most amazing uszki with forest mushrooms, yum!! and the barszcz wasn't bad either.


----------



## Dallas star

SOOO much nicer than Warsaw in my oppinion.


----------



## Urbanista1

love these:
































































thanks Tomeyk


----------



## Gatsby

click

http://krakow.gazeta.pl/krakow/1,97788,10868411,Krakow_z_niecodziennej_perspektywy__PANORAMY_.html








http://www.wawel.net/malarstwo/krakowskie.htm


waiting for the _skeleton_ to be completed


----------



## Noon




----------



## Crash_N

Brilliant pics. Love the dark atmosphere in those pictures of the city covered with fog
:cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

Very atmospheric pictures.


----------



## Gatsby

tygryss-kr said:


> *Pięć poniższych widoków jest z 2 stycznia 2012*


..


----------



## Linguine

really fabulous shots from Krakow....:cheers2:


----------



## openlyJane

Just fantastic. :cheers:


----------



## Urbanista1

Thanks for visiting guys. Cheers!


----------



## Urbanista1

luv the moody mid-wintery impressionistic feel of this pic...really captures the feel of this ancient city.










thanks Gatsby


----------



## leperd

Urbanista1 said:


> luv the moody mid-wintery impressionistic feel of this pic...really captures the feel of this ancient city.


that's what you call "smog" 

Great pics though.


----------



## Linguine

very unique shot from Krakow.....thanks.:cheers:


----------



## Cyganie

Krakow is one of my favourite cities, along with Paris & Bangkok. Very nice updates, thanks everybody! kay:


----------



## openlyJane

I have a friend who is flying in to Krakow this weekend - he is going walking in the Tatra mountains; it looks like he is in for a real treat.


----------



## Urbanista1

He must be going somewhere around Zakopane I suppose. I did a similar winter walk in the mountains after taking a gondola up. The snow up there was so clean and white and the views wow. If your friend takes some pics, hope he shares them on this forum. cheers


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice updates from Krakow :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Wow, the mist pics are so mystical  I love them !!!


----------



## alexander2000

wow! I love this city for its great old architecture,
its vibrancy and good looking people.
One thing I notice though, it seems there's scarscity of public transportation.
thank you anyways for sharing them.


----------



## cameronpaul

Urbanista1 said:


> Nice aerial of the main market square, biggest in Europe:


Fantastic photo of a very beautiful city centre. Looking forward to my first visit there in June.


----------



## Urbanista1

There is a very extensive light rail streetcar system and buses. you can get to more outlying areas like Wieliczka by the intercity rail system. 

Trams:










Buses


----------



## Urbanista1

cameronpaul said:


> Fantastic photo of a very beautiful city centre. Looking forward to my first visit there in June.


I'm sure you'll have a great time. Check out this thread for what's happening any time of the year. It's a Polish language thread, but anyone would be happy to answer your questions in english. :cheers:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=551592&page=121


----------



## Wielki Gmach

Magic city.
I really love buldings in bypass downtown. I hope you have some photos


----------



## Urbanista1

Absolut wintery ancient Krakow:













































































































Thanks Fjtk_


----------



## openlyJane

Just lovely!

My friend reports back that it is minus 16 degrees where he is?


----------



## Lankosher

openlyJane said:


> Just lovely!
> 
> My friend reports back that it is minus 16 degrees where he is?


Well, he wasn't entirely right  today morning it was even -21. Believe me, you don't wanna stick your nose out


----------



## rychlik

You guys are soft. These temps are very common in Canada  Man up.


----------



## yubnub

rychlik said:


> You guys are soft. These temps are very common in Canada  Man up.


haha im in canada now and it is cold all the time. Still if you're not used to it then it can be really painful.

Anyway those last photos in the snow are fantastic. Krakow is one of the most perfect cities in the world!


----------



## Lankosher

yubnub said:


> Anyway those last photos in the snow are fantastic. Krakow is one of the most perfect cities in the world!


Well, having looked at these pictures I would agree with you, but like elsewhere, there are gloomy places, which we don't want to brag with..


----------



## surovy_mag

Urbanista1 said:


> Absolut wintery ancient Krakow:
> 
> Thanks Fjtk_


absolutely amazing! :banana:


----------



## Lankosher

Wanna see more pictures of Krakow? go to see my thread 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1465917&page=2


----------



## cameronpaul

Love those Winter scenes of Krakow - reminds me of Prague in many ways with it's Baroque architecture - wonderful!!


----------



## Conor

Beautiful pics of Poland's most beautiful city!


----------



## Urbanista1

Here's a great site for taking a virtual walk through Krakow - really cool! Enjoy 

http://www.wkraj.pl/index.php?page=vr&start=52619&clang=PL#/52619/


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ Thank you for a great thread  I love your city ...and thank you for the link to a virtual walk through Krakow :cheers:


----------



## Urbanista1

you're very welcome :cheers: 

much more to come this year ....


----------



## Urbanista1

Kosciuszko Fort - largely off the beaten tourist track









































































thx Tomeyk


----------



## rychlik

Is that hill part of Polish folklore?


----------



## Gatsby

^^
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kościuszko_Mound


----------



## Urbanista1

New Krakow










Grim History - KL Plaszow










Sacred - thanks Tomeyk





































Cutting Edge Krakow


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Wow! Fantastic city! Thanks for your beautiful photos!


----------



## rychlik

What's the last building there, with all the metallic stuff?


----------



## Gatsby

^^
http://mpti.krakow.pl/


----------



## rychlik

I clicked and was amazed. Great project.


----------



## Urbanista1




----------



## Lankosher

Old Town - pictures taken Saturday (7th April 2012)













































































































































































Enjoy


----------



## Urbanista1

very nice job igorlan. thanks :cheers:


----------



## Lankosher

Urbanista1 said:


> very nice job igorlan. thanks :cheers:


Pleasure  

Waterfront - 10/04/2012
































































More is yet to come


----------



## capricorn2000

great,great and great city...it's has everything.
thank you for the great photo tour.


----------



## Lankosher

capricorn2000 said:


> great,great and great city...it's has everything.
> thank you for the great photo tour.


Most welcome


----------



## Premislida

Poland is a nice country!

Congratulations!


----------



## Urbanista1

good job igorlan, you even managed to find my house 

anyway, meanwhile at the UNESCO designated salt mines of Wieliczka not far from Krakow a few quintessential little Poland pics:



































































































thanks we shine


----------



## Lankosher

Nice shots Urbanista1 - Wieliczka becomes more and more attractive 

More of waterfront - 21/4/2012


----------



## rychlik

A fresh new perspective. The city looks great. Very clean.


----------



## Lankosher

More pictures of Krakow.

Let's begin where we finished previously...




























On the other side of Wisla river


----------



## Lankosher

Old Town


----------



## Lankosher




----------



## Lankosher

Ok, that's enough for today, I hope you enjoyed


----------



## Linguine

thanks for the wonderful new photos of Krakow....:cheers:


----------



## Urbanista1

excellent set igorlan, brawo!


----------



## Lankosher

21/4/2012


----------



## rychlik

In the picture above there is a small building on the very right across the river from Wawel. Is that a private home? Because if it is then that must be some pricey real estate and some lucky bastards got a great view of one of the most important castle fortresses in Europe.


----------



## Lankosher

rychlik said:


> In the picture above there is a small building on the very right across the river from Wawel. Is that a private home? Because if it is then that must be some pricey real estate and some lucky bastards got a great view of one of the most important castle fortresses in Europe.


If you're talking about this one, then it's one of the ugliest hotels in Krakow. It totally doesn't fit to the vicinity


----------



## rychlik

No, this one. On the right, across the river. Looks like a private home. But is it?


igorlan said:


> 21/4/2012


----------



## Lankosher

Yes, that's private...


----------



## Urbanista1

thanks for keeping this thread updated igorlan - very nice job :cheers:


----------



## Cyganie




----------



## Lankosher

Some fresh night shots of Main Market Squere. Sorry for poor quality but they were made with mobile phone...


----------



## Gatsby




----------



## Gatsby




----------



## Gatsby




----------



## Gatsby

:cheers1:


----------



## Lankosher




----------



## Lankosher




----------



## Gatsby

@Ingorlan, could you put fewer pics into one post? (say 5). the thread has got difficult to load.


----------



## Lankosher




----------



## Cyganie

Gatsby said:


> @Ingorlan, could you put fewer pics into one post? (say 5). the thread has got difficult to load.


Agree, less pictures per post please! Nice updates btw.


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/2643241122/] 2008-06-08_71-Podgorze.jpg by ilvic, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/2642416117/] 2008-06-08_76-Podgorze.jpg by ilvic, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/2646647799/] 2008-06-08_128-Podgorze.jpg by ilvic, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/2649379015/] 2008-06-08_130-Podgorze.jpg by ilvic, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/2650210870/] 2008-06-08_133-Podgorze.jpg by ilvic, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/2649494315/] 2008-06-08_143-Podgorze.jpg by ilvic, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/2650557240/] 2008-06-08_171-Podgorze.jpg by ilvic, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/3193984915/] 2008-09-27_126-Krakow-Podgorze.jpg by ilvic, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/3193985373/] 2008-09-27_129-Krakow-Podgorze.jpg by ilvic, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/3194826766/] 2008-09-27_117-Krakow-Podgorze.jpg by ilvic, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/571453129/] 2007-06-10_14-Krakow750.jpg by ilvic, on Flickr[/URL]



The way it should be made. 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/570976696/] 2007-06-10_7-Krakow750.jpg by ilvic, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/571014746/] 2007-06-10_42-Krakow750.jpg by ilvic, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Urbanista1

stunning pics everyone!


----------



## rychlik

I want some bread.


----------



## Urbanista1

....z maslem wiejskim, yum!


----------



## rychlik

Urbanista1 said:


> ....z maslem wiejskim, yum!


:dance2:


----------



## christos-greece

Interesting and very nice photos as always from Krakow


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7089491995/] IMGP6150 by Paul Farmer 36, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7089493373/] IMGP6152 by Paul Farmer 36, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6943425844/] IMGP6153 by Paul Farmer 36, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7089496647/] IMGP6154 by Paul Farmer 36, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6943430588/] IMGP6159 by Paul Farmer 36, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7089519455/] IMGP6207 by Paul Farmer 36, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7089524967/] Kraków by Paul Farmer 36, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6943459364/] Kraków by Paul Farmer 36, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6943460552/] Kraków by Paul Farmer 36, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6943466296/] Kraków by Paul Farmer 36, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7089539261/] Wieliczka Salt Mine by Paul Farmer 36, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

Archeological work from 2006.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6949434928/] Krakow - Poland by Paul Farmer 36, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Gatsby

*near Krakow*




































http://krochmal.smugmug.com/Archite...Color/22075816_G8C7z2#!i=1761766069&k=XBnpx3n


----------



## rychlik

I hear that's a radio station


----------



## Gatsby

^^Actually it's film works:






but yes, its owner, Stanislaw Tyczynski, was a founder of RMF, the first Polish commercial radio station.


----------



## Godius

rychlik said:


> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/571453129/] 2007-06-10_14-Krakow750.jpg by ilvic, on Flickr[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> The way it should be made.
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/570976696/] 2007-06-10_7-Krakow750.jpg by ilvic, on Flickr[/URL]


Somehow these girls are arousing me slightly. 


Nice showcase!


----------



## rychlik

Godius said:


> Somehow these girls are arousing me slightly.
> 
> 
> Nice showcase!


Is it the way she's handling that bread? :dance2:


----------



## rychlik




----------



## Urbanista1

These are among my favourite places in Krakow. Below that glass pyramid, which was a real challenge to seal against leakage, is the amazing Underground museum of Krakow...lots of history, archeology and surprises  ...I've been there twice and plan to go when its next phase of expansion is completed.


----------



## Gatsby

Holocaust Memorial in Plaszow (now in Krakow) Concentration Camp where Spielberg's Schindler's List was set








http://www.fotogenius.pl/6568,216,fu.html









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bolandrotor/3264764500/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mateusz-wojton/7213204152/in/photostream/


----------



## grzaniec z galicji

Kto by pomyślał, że Długa do czegoś się nada. A zdjęcie .. zaskakujące, Długa wciąga.


----------



## Linguine

beautiful photos from Krakow...:cheers2:


----------



## Godius

rychlik said:


> Is it the way she's handling that bread? :dance2:


:tongue3:


----------



## rychlik

Urbanista1 said:


> These are among my favourite places in Krakow. Below that glass pyramid, which was a real challenge to seal against leakage, is the amazing Underground museum of Krakow...lots of history, archeology and surprises  ...I've been there twice and plan to go when its next phase of expansion is completed.


When is the final expansion complete?


----------



## Urbanista1

I think this year, but I haven't heard any updates for a while...still archeological work uncovering the big scale is continuing, then it will need to be adapted for museum purposes.


----------



## rychlik

the big scale???????


----------



## Urbanista1

yes, the used the scale to weigh goods coming in and charge tariffs, that's what made Krakow rich, you could trade and pass through there for a small fee, which added up to lots of nice buildings


----------



## Urbanista1




----------



## openlyJane

http://i579.photobucket.com/albums/ss238/tomeyk/Moj Krakow/IMGP7669.jpg?t=1336301603

Beautiful.


----------



## Gatsby

next-------------->


----------



## Gatsby

*The Basilica of Virgin Mary*

(the pics are not mine)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mararie/5502745016/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mararie/5502148655/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomquah/2958717200/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomquah/2958703618/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mararie/5502743822/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomquah/2957822491/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomquah/2958642248/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cthonus/4619251925/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/richardleonard/199783717/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/richardleonard/199778514/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/szczur/176458206/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zoonabar/3451443807/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidwaugh/3765722606/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/2168458051/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5131627738/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shexbeer/3981550898/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shexbeer/4384981663/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thecentrecannothold/4660662520/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shexbeer/4015024886/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shexbeer/4020294372/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shexbeer/3910986240/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/2193252572/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2850027335/in/photostream/


----------



## TimothyR

Gatsby said:


> (the pics are not mine)...


Gatsby - Thank you for posting those - so many magnificent churches in one city. I knew that Krakow was a city that was not badly bombed during the war. I did not know it was so stunning.


----------



## rychlik

Krakow was not bombed at all.


----------



## Gatsby

^^It was around strategic objects but not carpet-bombed.


----------



## Urbanista1

stunning pics!


----------



## Gatsby

*The Holy Trinity Church (The Dominicans)*

by *Chrysalis*



































































































more:
http://krakow4u.pl/eng_index.php?parametr=koscioly/trojca/eng_trojca


----------



## Gatsby

*The Corpus Christi Church*

by *Chrysalis*













































by *Barrenn*












































































































more:
http://krakow4u.pl/eng_index.php?parametr=koscioly/bozecialo/eng_bozecialo


----------



## Gatsby

*St. Peter's and St. Paul's Church (Benedictine Abbey)*























































more:
http://krakow4u.pl/eng_index.php?parametr=koscioly/tyniec/eng_tyniec


----------



## Gatsby

*by Barrenn*

*Saint Peter's and Saint Paul's Church*


























more:
http://krakow4u.pl/eng_index.php?parametr=koscioly/piotr_pawel/eng_piotr_pawel

*St. Andrew's Church*








more:
http://krakow4u.pl/eng_index.php?parametr=koscioly/andrzej/eng_andrzej


----------



## 600West218

I've come to know some people from Krakow. These pictures are convincing me I must visit them, my total inability to speak Polish notwithstanding.


----------



## Gatsby

*the Jewish Cemetery*

by *Chrysalis*




































by *Barenn*


----------



## Gatsby

*Saint Barbara Church*

by *Chrysalis*









by *Barenn*








more:
http://krakow4u.pl/eng_index.php?parametr=koscioly/barbara/eng_barbara


----------



## Gatsby

*Basilica Of The Most Sacred Heart of Jesus*

by *Chrysalis*




































by *Barenn*













































more:
http://krakow4u.pl/eng_index.php?parametr=koscioly/serca_jezusowego/eng_serca_jezusowego


----------



## Gatsby

*St Margaret's Chapel*

by *Barrenn*









and a cemetery nearby...


----------



## TimothyR

I must visit Krakow. It is a city of masterpieces. I do not speak Polish - but I must visit anyway!


----------



## Gatsby

^^quite a lot of people speak English, so there'll be no problem. and apart from the churches there's some good nightlife too


----------



## Gatsby

by *Barrenn*








in front of the Wawel Castle is St. Catherine's Church (a little to the left).


















from the right: the Basilica of Virgin Mary, the Holy Trinity Church of the Dominicans, the City Hall Tower, also the cupolas of St. Peter's and Paul's and in the distance St. Anne's. at the forefront is the Corpus Christi Church.


----------



## grzaniec z galicji

Woow, Gatsby what a great pics.  
But I'm not sure that people who visited this thread will have a possibility to find the same charming places in real. You know that's a higher than average skills of photographer ... 

PS Ofcourse, everyone have own point of view, and thanks God they photographers have such point.


----------



## Urbanista1

krakow is my adopted city, absolutely stunning, fascinating and haunting at every corner and everyone speaks english, at least enough, especially the young people.


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sollyth/5316895853/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sollyth/5317482976/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/h3rmes/4162373599/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bazylek/4629473198/


----------



## ziarrek

Where are the statues (second and third) located?


----------



## Gatsby

I'll give all locations: 1. the figures of Saints, in front of St. Peter's and Paul's, at Grodzka St.; 2. Virgin Mary, in front of the Bernardine Church, at the foot of the Wawel Hill; 3. Virgin Mary (?), somewhere in the Wolski Forest; 4. Virgin Mary, at the end of Jagiellonska St., next to Planty and Collegium Novum.


----------



## Gatsby

by *Chrysalis*


----------



## Gatsby

by *Barrenn*


----------



## Gatsby




----------



## Gatsby




----------



## Urbanista1

Kamedul Monastery in Bielany district of Krakow restored along with 17th century polichromies:


----------



## Gatsby

*the Franciscan Church*

some of the pics have been posted but I hope you don't mind...









http://www.flickr.com/photos/iks_berto/2147652304/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shexbeer/4413898463/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/837338913/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/838220672/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/838215948/in/photostream/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/837391449/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/357408985/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulinek81/3934428833/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bazylek/5446203936/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/keith-bougourd/3620437150/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bolandrotor/3264764500/


----------



## Gatsby




----------



## Gatsby




----------



## Gatsby

source:
http://www.adamwalanus.pl/2011/krakow1a.html


----------



## Gatsby

*The Benedictine Abbey in Tyniec, and in the distance the Kamedul Monastery (on the outskirts of Krakow)*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/8988132


----------



## Gatsby

*much of Western Krakow is environmentally protected...*









http://www.panoramio.com/user/5214893


















http://www.geolocation.ws/v/P/29810005/widok-z-kopca-kociuszki-w-kierunku/en









http://www.panoramio.com/user/5214893


----------



## Gatsby

*a view from the southern Mound of Krak (dated to VII/VIII c.), the fabled grave of the mythic founder of Krakow. but probably the Celtic place of worship connected with the solar calendar..*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jerzyniznik/8032880568/









http://www.fotogenius.pl/6926,24,fk.html









http://www.fotogenius.pl/4565,84,fk.html

a footbridge between the Kazimierz and Podgorze districts. now a pretty trendy meeting place.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bogusiaswierczek/8040136467/


----------



## surovy_mag

:applause:


----------



## Urbanista1

Lots of restorations this year in Krakow, posting just a few:


















































































Thanks Zboro


----------



## Oslo2022

Krakow 1930 vs 2012

http://wiadomosci.onet.pl/regionalne/krakow/jak-zmienil-sie-krakow-zobacz-niezwykle-zdjecia,1,5267192,wiadomosc.html


----------



## Kubrov

Oslo2022 said:


> Krakow 1930 vs 2012
> 
> http://wiadomosci.onet.pl/regionalne/krakow/jak-zmienil-sie-krakow-zobacz-niezwykle-zdjecia,1,5267192,wiadomosc.html


Fantastic thing I wanted to put it here. Some places has changed. Sometimes, unfortunately, negatively, the most painful changes on Westerplatte st. / Wielopole st. - perhaps the building of the Polish Post ; /


----------



## Gatsby

even in its modernist guise it used to be more decorative...


----------



## batool22

thank for you


----------



## Gatsby

*St. Anne's*













































http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisflick/sets/72157631926772023/with/8154252055/

more:
http://www.krakow4u.pl/eng_index.php?parametr=koscioly/kol_anny/eng_kol_anny


----------



## Gatsby

*All Saints in Krakow*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gchorus/8148461137/














































St. Joseph's (the tower is visible in the panorama)


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.facebook.com/pages/krakow4upl/121521041204784


----------



## Gatsby

and nearby in High Tatras...


















http://www.facebook.com/pages/krakow4upl/121521041204784


----------



## Gatsby

SCROLL----------->









a year ago...








http://michallepecki.blogspot.com/


----------



## krkseg1ops

Stunning pictures. Krakow never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Gatsby

note Tatra mountains on the horizon...



































http://www.facebook.com/pages/krakow4upl/121521041204784


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.adamwalanus.pl/krakow.html




































http://www.adamwalanus.pl/2012/kra_mgla.html


----------



## Gatsby

Autumn morning in the Wolski Forest (a municipal park in western Krakow)...

by *Barenn*


























:tongue3:













































http://www.fotogenius.pl/Barrenn


----------



## Highcliff

very good pics...


----------



## Urbanista1

amazing pics


----------



## k%

add fireworks on new years eve, some alcohol and this sh*t is more than amazing ! :cheers:



Gatsby said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/gchorus/8148461137/


----------



## jdaniel9208hn

Beautiful city!


----------



## Gatsby

http://pl-pl.facebook.com/pages/krakow4upl/121521041204784


----------



## Gatsby




----------



## openlyJane

Krakow has a certain magic - with those mountains in the background.


----------



## Gatsby

*the Holy Trinity Church of the Dominicans...*










the Myszkowski Family Chapel...









St. Jack's Chapel...









a westward view from the top, afar the illuminated Kościuszko Mound..









more pics of the Church:
http://www.krakow4u.pl/eng_index.php?parametr=koscioly/trojca/eng_trojca


----------



## Gatsby

*coming back to the Wolski Forest...*

It's 462 hectars of hilly and rocky park wonderland, nature preserves, a ZOO as well as architectural landmarks such as the Kamedule Monastery from the XVII c. or the Pilsudski and Kosciuszko Mounds (the latter east off the park limits). in Europe only the Phoenix park in Dublin is said to be a little larger.

(central Krakow is to the right, that is to the East)








http://www.it-jura.pl/pl/miejscow.php?go=krakowzw

the Pilsudski Mound (the Kosciuszko Mound slightly visible in the distance)









the Kosciuszko Mound...









the Kamedule Monastery...









in the background the Pilsudski Mound ...


----------



## Gatsby

June


----------



## Gatsby

October


----------



## Gatsby

November


----------



## Gatsby

late November


----------



## Gatsby

and wintertime...

















































































*source:*
http://blog.ledera.pl/


----------



## Gatsby

a view to the South from the Pilsudski Mound and the Kamedule Monastery (through telephoto lens)



















a landing path to the Balice airport...









*source:*
http://www.adamwalanus.pl/2011/kop_pil_1913.html

from the Kosciuszko Mound



























http://pl-pl.facebook.com/pages/krakow4upl/121521041204784


----------



## Marbur66

Wow, Krakow definitely has a certain magic to it. Thanks for the pics guys.


----------



## rychlik

openlyJane said:


> Krakow has a certain magic - with those mountains in the background.


It's geographic location is certainly alluring.


----------



## Gatsby

by *Tomeyk*

on top of the Pilsudski Mound at dawn...


----------



## Gatsby




----------



## Gatsby

the red dot is where the ZOO hides itself...









the power station in Skawina next to Krakow.









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1463656&page=14


----------



## Gatsby

Nowa Huta steelworks on the horizon; hopeflully "the skeleton" highrise will be completed in the next couple of years...
SCROLL------->








http://www.krakow4u.pl/Panoramy_Krakowa.html

maybe later on some streetlife for a change


----------



## Gatsby

for a start...


fjtk_ said:


> 517.
> 
> 518.
> 
> 519.
> 
> 520.
> 
> 521.


----------



## Gatsby

fjtk_ said:


> 534. Ul.Grodzka
> 
> 
> 535. Rynek Główny
> 
> 
> 536.
> 
> 
> 537.
> 
> 
> 538.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=94826666#post94826666


----------



## Gatsby

fjtk_ said:


> 486. Ul. Grodzka
> 
> 
> 487. Rynek Główny/Grodzka
> 
> 
> 488. Ul. Grodzka
> 
> 
> 489. Ul. Floriańska
> 
> 
> 490. Ul. Floriańska


..


----------



## Gatsby

fjtk_ said:


> 464.
> 
> 
> 465.
> 
> 
> 466.
> 
> 
> 467.
> 
> 
> 468.
> 
> 
> 469.


..


----------



## openlyJane

Fantastic updates. I will now consider a visit to Krakow.


----------



## 840593

You're welcomed 
You will surely fall in love with Kraków.


----------



## Urbanista1

Gatsby, you a truly an artist.


----------



## Gatsby

^^of compilation, if at all


----------



## Mr Brightside

Here are a few of my Krakow pics.


Frozen Sunset by Richard Cartawick, on Flickr



Last Taxi by Richard Cartawick, on Flickr



Waiting...... by Richard Cartawick, on Flickr



Snowy Avenue by Richard Cartawick, on Flickr



Market Square by Richard Cartawick, on Flickr



Family Outing by Richard Cartawick, on Flickr



Beyond the Castle Walls by Richard Cartawick, on Flickr



When the Angels Fell as Snow by Richard Cartawick, on Flickr


----------



## k%

more of those please 



Gatsby said:


>


----------



## Linguine

lovely images from Krakow...:cheers:


----------



## Marbur66

Wow, this thread is alive and well once again. Great job folks, keep 'em comin'.


----------



## Gatsby

Mr Brightside said:


> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7199/6921602384_3c724f1e93_b.jpg


this is great


----------



## Gatsby

the Blonia grassland...








by *Tomeyk*













































http://www.flickr.com/photos/ekropka/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/ekropka/


----------



## Gatsby

the Planty Park around the Old Town...








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



























http://www.flickr.com/photos/bolandrotor/


----------



## Gatsby

George Washington Alley leading up to the Kosciuszko Mound and the Wolski Forest..








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/jacek_piwowarczyk/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/manc72/


----------



## Mr Brightside

Gatsby said:


> this is great


Cheers dude.


----------



## markuus

I have seen entire 28 pages of this thread, and am completely amazed by the photos and the city. The best thread-photos of krakow I sincerely have seen so far. 
Conclusion, a must see city. 
A real pearl of Poland. 
Thanks for sharings all these amazing photos.


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/krzys13k/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/juanjolop/5283540549/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Gatsby

coming down the Washington Alley, the adjacent cemetery with a chapel...








http://www.fotogenius.pl/Piotrek-K

in close proximity St. Margaret's Chapel (XVII c.) with another fine example of John Paul II monument








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lukas12p/

on the othe side the Romanesque Church of the Holy Saviour consecrated in 1148, but some elements date back even to the 10th. century








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jerzyniznik/

at the foot of the hill lies the monastery of the Premonstratensian Sisters (founded in 1162) with the Church of St Augustine. the original buildings were destroyed during the first Tatar raid. In the 13th century a new church was built. the present form of the monastery dates from the 1596-1626 reconstruction.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jacek_piwowarczyk/

note the defensive features...








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jerzyniznik/

with the Kosciuszko Mound more in focus...








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jerzyniznik/

and the Church of the Holy Saviour...








http://www.adamwalanus.pl/krakow.html

and the Chapel noticeable as well








http://www.adamwalanus.pl/2012/kra_kra4.html









http://xanadu.bikestats.pl/index.php?m=1&y=2011

the Wawel Hill visible in the distance...this view hasn't changed that much over the centuries...








http://www.adamwalanus.pl/2012/kra9.html

the opposite view...afar the Kamedule monastery








http://www.adamwalanus.pl/krakow.html

going up the hill...








http://www.facebook.com/pages/krakow4upl/121521041204784


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.adamwalanus.pl/krakow.html
more:
http://www.adamwalanus.pl/2012/kra_kra4.html


----------



## openlyJane

Wow! Fantastic! Some very atmospheric photographs of Krakow. I'm definitely looking towards a short city-break trip to Krakow.


----------



## Gatsby

^^you'll be welcome:cheers1:


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrok/3171182365/sizes/z/in/set-72157602179269913/


----------



## Gatsby

Basztowa Street (or Tower St.), next to the Planty Park which encircles the Old Town (and contains remnants of the city fortifications)...the buildings themselves were meant to be representational. adjoining to the street is the Matejko Square.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mjaniec/sets/72157594296110684/with/285755789/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/









http://maxxx.flog.pl/wpis/1349843/ul-basztowa









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rafalknop/









http://krakowzdachow.blogspot.com/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2908042913/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cormaplus/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Gatsby

the Planty Park and its environs...


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/yacek_krk/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bolandrotor/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mjjlivepics/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mieszkamwkrakowie/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattrulez/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattrulez/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mansony/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rybasso/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jerzyniznik/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jesuscm/



























http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Gatsby

the Matejko Square...(after a great historical painter)

a monument in commemoration of the Grunwald (or Tannenberg) victory of 1410 over the Teutonic Order...King Jagiello on horseback








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thom-r/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jesuscm/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thom-r/


----------



## Gatsby

*SCROLL--------------->*

click to enlarge










http://www.flickr.com/photos/jerzyw/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/arekolek/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/wunderskatz/









http://jacektaran.blogspot.com/2009/01/krakw-baj-najt.html









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bossthekiller/


----------



## Gatsby

*Grodzka St.*



























http://www.flickr.com/photos/miklosrabi/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cialowicz/


----------



## se80k

Beautiful pictures Gatsby!


----------



## Gatsby

^^Thanks


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/abecadarian/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/krustysplodge/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/abecadarian/



























http://www.flickr.com/photos/andertho/



























http://www.flickr.com/photos/aidanmcmichael/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/adonbuckley/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/radosurou/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jerzyw/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adigabi/








































































http://www.flickr.com/photos/hqn/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/tom_w_bn/



























http://www.flickr.com/photos/wellsie82/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wirepic/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tom_w_bn/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jerzyw/


----------



## Urbanista1

stunning!


----------



## bart123

Beautiful city! I don't really like the overhead cables


----------



## dexter2

And we don't like that NYC have no public transport (apart from metro of course, but I sppose that is not enough)


----------



## Gatsby

cables with lamps hanging on them can create quite a special atmosphere when it gets windy at night


















http://www.adamwalanus.pl/krakow.html


----------



## Gatsby




----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jerzyniznik/


----------



## rychlik

great foto tour


----------



## Gatsby

*Kazimierz, Szeroka (or Wide) St.*



























http://www.fotogenius.pl/efkakrak


----------



## Gatsby

*Wieliczka township on Krakow's border*


















http://www.fotogenius.pl/maciejdb

the former Royal Salt Mine (still operating). hence, the above graffiti...

















http://www.fotogenius.pl/efkakrak


----------



## Gatsby

somewhere in Wieliczka








http://www.fotogenius.pl/Barrenn


----------



## openlyJane

Lovely, atmospheric updates.


----------



## MichalKrk

Urbanista1 said:


> Lots of interesting things in the courtyards behind the pretty street faces...


nice staircase  where is it?


----------



## Gatsby

^^
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=67582823&postcount=66


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/roevin/









http://www.fotogenius.pl/efkakrak









http://www.flickr.com/photos/annastepska/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wellsie82/









http://www.fotogenius.pl/efkakrak,261,1,u.html









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mik_krakow/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.fotogenius.pl/pietras1981,164,1,u.html









http://www.fotogenius.pl/merctur








































































http://www.flickr.com/photos/jack-cook/









http://adamwalanus.pl/2012/kra_kra4.html









http://www.fotogenius.pl/Wojtek,195,1,u.html









http://www.fotogenius.pl/Barrenn









http://www.fotogenius.pl/Wojtek,195,1,u.html









http://www.fotogenius.pl/Barrenn,140,1,u.html

a former quarry and the location of the infamous concentration camp known from the "Schindler's List"...








http://www.flickr.com/photos/krzyjab/









http://www.fotogenius.pl/pietras1981,164,1,u.html









http://www.fotogenius.pl/Jakub-Kubica


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/aszumilas/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/phillipsalzman/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/medvjed/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/medvjed/









http://www.facebook.com/pages/krakow4upl/121521041204784


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/olika/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sollyth/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/piskortz/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paul-chen/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sollyth/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tym/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sollyth/


----------



## openlyJane

There must be _'something'_ about Krakow which translates into very atmospheric imagery.


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik

Click on this article link. Scroll down. They use a pic Wroclaw's main square and say it is Krakow's. Idiots.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/a...ow-perfect-Radio-4-curmudgeon-Ed-Reardon.html


----------



## openlyJane

Just beautiful; so atmospheric and haunting.


----------



## Urbanista1

such an amazing variety of pics


----------



## Gatsby

SCROLL------------------->








http://www.flickr.com/photos/aniamendrek/


----------



## openlyJane

Stunning!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Krakow


----------



## Gatsby

a little more of winter stupor, languor, lassitude or whatever

on the left-hand side of the horizon the Tatra mountains discernible...


























http://www.facebook.com/pages/krakow4upl/121521041204784









http://www.fotogenius.pl/sasquatch













































http://www.flickr.com/photos/marukiboshi/


----------



## Gatsby

Kazimierz, the former Jewish Quarter...



































http://www.flickr.com/photos/marukiboshi/



























http://www.fotogenius.pl/jacek59


----------



## openlyJane

Virtually every picture you have posted of Krakow has been so full of atmosphere - very distinctive; I must visit!


----------



## italiano_pellicano

beautiful city


----------



## Gatsby

thanks, guys. I'm doing my best to entertain you:tongue3:


----------



## Gatsby

SCROLL------------->



































http://www.panoramio.com/user/2973526?with_photo_id=29242506


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mirkonardecchia/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.adamwalanus.pl/2013/pej_tyniec1/index.html

and a bonus...


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcin_wojtasik/


----------



## Gatsby




----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcin_wojtasik/


----------



## openlyJane

More fabulous images. There are clearly a lot of talented photographers in Krakow.


----------



## sok12

Beautiful pictures and beautiful city kay:


----------



## Gatsby

@Jane, the atmosphere must be conducive to good photography...and also the city has rich artistic traditions.


----------



## Gatsby

freezing rain brought Krakow to near-standstill 2 day ago...


























http://www.flickr.com/photos/bmielec/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/royiam/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sharnik/









http://www.facebook.com/pages/krakow4upl/121521041204784









http://www.flickr.com/photos/royiam/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcin_wojtasik/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/sharnik/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/royiam/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/royiam/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



































http://www.flickr.com/photos/florianrazocha/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.fotogenius.pl/Jakub-Kubica



























http://www.facebook.com/pages/krakow4upl/121521041204784









http://www.fotogenius.pl/Jakub-Kubica


----------



## Gatsby

friggin communists, in the 1970s they destroyed this...


























http://shem.bikestats.pl/459364,Kiedys-i-dzis-czesc-2.html









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Gatsby

the inside of the Wisła Kraków stadium...









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Gatsby

proper winter at last


----------



## Gatsby

the Kazimierz District...


----------



## Gatsby




----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/elinp86/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jerzyw/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bolandrotor/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/jack-cook/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/sftrajan/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jack-cook/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jack-cook/


----------



## Gatsby

the Mariacki Square


















the Cloth Hall









Wawel, the Clock Tower









the Podgórski Cemetery









Tyniec (near the Benedictine Monastery)









St. Paul









St. Peter









the Grottgera St.









the Clath Hall









the Nowy Kleparz Square









the Karmelicka St.









the Krzywa St.

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/jack-cook/


----------



## Gatsby

the Lajkonik Parade

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/jack-cook/


----------



## Gatsby

the Cathedral, the Wawel Hill



































http://www.flickr.com/photos/jack-cook/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jack-cook/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/prucnal82/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/prucnal82/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/prucnal82/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/prucnal82/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/briar34/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/briar34/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/briar34/


----------



## Gatsby




----------



## Gatsby

by:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/briar34/


----------



## openlyJane

Just wonderful!


----------



## rychlik

Great photographs.


----------



## Urbanista1

nice work as always


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/donchris/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/donchris/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/vasilikos/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/resinacacia/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/dawidpetka/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilonqua/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/joselillo1980/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dawidpetka/


----------



## Gatsby

the Old Synagogue


















Tempel Synagogue (Reform Synagogue - XIX c.)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/i_csuhai/



















the Franciscan Church


























http://www.flickr.com/photos/jerzyw/

St. Andrew's


















St. Anne's

















http://www.adamwalanus.pl/2012/balon3.html









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jerzyw/





































the Holy Trinity Church of the Dominicans








by *Tomeyk*


















































































St. Cathrine's of the Augustians





















































http://www.flickr.com/photos/jerzyw/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jerzyw/


----------



## Gatsby

The Karmelites'








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jack-cook/


----------



## Gatsby

the Missionaries'








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fundone/














































The Holy Cross Church








http://www.adamwalanus.pl/2011/kra_z_am_i_km.html


----------



## Gatsby

the Corpus Christi Church








http://www.adamwalanus.pl/2012/balon3.html









http://www.flickr.com/photos/arjuna/


















































































SSt. Peter and Paul's








http://www.adamwalanus.pl/2012/balon3.html























































St. Barbara's








*by Tomeyk*










Sst. Michael and Stanislau's








http://www.adamwalanus.pl/2012/balon3.html



















the Virgin Mary's






























































http://www.flickr.com/photos/jerzyw/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/delay/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/petterphoto/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/petterphoto/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sarafunphotos/


----------



## L.E.

Wow, really great photos. What a loving and charming city.


----------



## Gatsby

the Kamedules' (a vineyard visible)








http://www.adamwalanus.pl/2012/balon3.html



















the Bernardines'








http://www.adamwalanus.pl/2012/balon3.html


----------



## Gatsby

The Sacred Heart of Jesus Church of the Jesuites..

















http://www.adamwalanus.pl/2012/balon3.html

St. Joseph's in Podgorze District



























Brothers Hospitallers of St. John of God's, in Kazimierz District








http://www.adamwalanus.pl/2012/balon3.html










the Holy Transfiguration Church








http://www.flickr.com/photos/iwphotos/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/

the Norbertans'...








http://www.adamwalanus.pl/2012/balon3.html



















the Benedictines'








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jerzyw/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/funger1956/


----------



## Gatsby

the so called _Professors' Coffin_








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bazylek/













































http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Gatsby

other examples of modernist architecture...




































http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/




































http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/kd85/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mvm84/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mvm84/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/aniamoto/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fundone/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/guillaumespeurt/









http://www.adamwalanus.pl/2012/kra_kra4.html


----------



## Gatsby

the City Hall








http://www.flickr.com/photos/toxibln/

















































































http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mxpa/



















http://www.adamwalanus.pl/2011/krakow1a.html









http://www.adamwalanus.pl/2012/balon3.html


----------



## openlyJane

Stunning!

You are doing a, simply, fantastic job. 

Krakow is on my 'definite' list because of this thread.


----------



## SydneyCity

Krakow is definately underrated as a city to visit. Viewing this thread makes me want to visit


----------



## lulavluk

stunning


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed, great updates from Krakow


----------



## sok12

The churches are really beautiful


----------



## Marbur66

Krakow is incredible. Thanks for the pics, they're great.


----------



## ulvang1980

Modern architecture in Krakow is gorgeous.


----------



## Gatsby

thanks to everyone 

@ulvang1980, hopefuly this tradition will be upkept...

http://www.archdaily.com/288978/malopolska-garden-of-arts-ingarden-ewy-architects/

there are other great projects under construction. I'll post some pics when they are completed.


----------



## HotPocketPieLord

Hey, what is the population of the old town. I'm rather curious as to how many people can fit in there. I know its probably somewhere from 10,000 to 20,000, but if you could tell me the exact number i'd appreciate them.


----------



## tolo8

HotPocketPieLord said:


> Hey, what is the population of the old town. I'm rather curious as to how many people can fit in there. I know its probably somewhere from 10,000 to 20,000, but if you could tell me the exact number i'd appreciate them.


AFAIK in its peak during 16th century Krakow (meaning the nowadays Old Town encircled by city walls), as the capital of the Commonwealth of Poland and Lithuania had about 25-30 thousand inhabitants making it one of the most populous cities in central Europe. London and Paris at the same time had probably about 50 thousand each.

As for nowadays the Old Town of Krakow could house 30 000 thousand people but only about 3,5 thousand do live there because of the prices of rental, noise of the tourist industry and so. It's a shame.


----------



## cameronpaul

SydneyCity said:


> Krakow is definately underrated as a city to visit. Viewing this thread makes me want to visit


I'm afraid you've got it wrong there. Over the past 10-15 years it has become one of the tourist "hot spots" of Europe, during the Summer months June-Sept. it gets packed out with tourists and it's still very busy the rest of the year except perhaps for Jan-March. If you're planning on going, unless you like overcrowded places, I would avoid the Summer and go in Spring, it might be a bit cold but it's much nicer and easier to get around. At any rate, it's still well worth a visit.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

First time viewing this thread, and I will summarize your photo collection in just one word: *Excellent*! Your photos truly show me how stunning Krakow is, and you have exhibited your brilliance in photography through the churches and the black and white photo sets you have done. I am truly impressed by the depth and breadth of subjects you have covered in your city, and your unique take on buildings and life in the city truly makes this one of my most favorite threads that I truly want to come back to often! It is hard to find such marvelous and illuminating showcase threads like this, and your photography shows how wonderful Krakow is that it is slowly becoming another place for me to visit soon.

Excellent work, my friend! You have truly impressed and shocked me with your sheer brilliance! :hug:


----------



## HotPocketPieLord

Thanks tolo i did some more research and found that Kraków was infact the second largest city in the commonwealth next to Gdańsk (population of about 70,000). Leaves me to wonder what Kraków might have been if the political power wasn't shifted to Warsaw (which interestingly enough was only the De facto capital). Anyways great thread lets try and keep it going. Are there any new investments in the city as of right now or any being planned.


----------



## Dancer

For some reason this city is difficult to get to from Amsterdam. It's really just my work schedule but Im really looking forward to visiting someday.


----------



## Gatsby

cameronpaul said:


> I'm afraid you've got it wrong there. Over the past 10-15 years it has become one of the tourist "hot spots" of Europe, during the Summer months June-Sept. it gets packed out with tourists and it's still very busy the rest of the year except perhaps for Jan-March. If you're planning on going, unless you like overcrowded places, I would avoid the Summer and go in Spring, it might be a bit cold but it's much nicer and easier to get around. At any rate, it's still well worth a visit.


Krakow does get a lot of tourists, but I wouldn't say it has somehow _lost its soul_. 
historically it has been rich with cafes and restaurants most of the time, and after the fall of Communism it developed gradually in that area, long before the low-cost airlines came in. So it doesn't get overflown, since people get soaked up by various places. A summer night with people out in the streets having fun can be quite special too.



fieldsofdreams said:


> First time viewing this thread, and I will summarize your photo collection in just one word: *Excellent*! Your photos truly show me how stunning Krakow is, and you have exhibited your brilliance in photography through the churches and the black and white photo sets you have done. I am truly impressed by the depth and breadth of subjects you have covered in your city, and your unique take on buildings and life in the city truly makes this one of my most favorite threads that I truly want to come back to often! It is hard to find such marvelous and illuminating showcase threads like this, and your photography shows how wonderful Krakow is that it is slowly becoming another place for me to visit soon. Excellent work, my friend! *You have truly impressed and shocked me with your sheer brilliance! *:hug:


Thanks, dude, but for one person to take so many great pics probably wouldn't be humanly possible Selection is the word.



HotPocketPieLord said:


> Thanks tolo i did some more research and found that Kraków was infact the second largest city in the commonwealth next to Gdańsk (population of about 70,000). Leaves me to wonder what Kraków might have been if the political power wasn't shifted to Warsaw (which interestingly enough was only the De facto capital). Anyways great thread lets try and keep it going. *Are there any new investments in the city as of right now or any being planned.*


There's a thread that might be of interest to you

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1080055&page=6



Dancer said:


> For some reason this city is *difficult to get to from Amsterdam.* It's really just my work schedule but Im really looking forward to visiting someday.


Well, it's not so bad. There are flights...


----------



## Gatsby




----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/maciekszul/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nieztego/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kd85/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/jack-cook/


----------



## Gatsby




----------



## Gatsby




----------



## Gatsby




----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mansony/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/canis-lupus/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/luiscv/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/luiscv/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/stefishome/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kasia_trafial/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vinietka82/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/danielgreenwood/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/big_lynx/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.fotogenius.pl/pietras1981



























http://www.fotogenius.pl/Barrenn


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.fotogenius.pl/maciejdb


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jgraczynski/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jerzyniznik/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jack-cook/


----------



## openlyJane

Fantastic.


----------



## HotPocketPieLord

What is that train?


----------



## rychlik

http://nielsonsinpoland.blogspot.ca/2011/12/its-time-to-visit-saints-in-krakow.html


----------



## rychlik

http://nielsonsinpoland.blogspot.ca/2011/12/its-time-to-visit-saints-in-krakow.html


----------



## rychlik

http://bi.gazeta.pl/im/5/11436/z11436535V,Krakow--Polska--Panorama-Krakowa-z-Zamkiem-Krolewskim.jpg


----------



## rychlik

http://www.gover.pl/news/lista/tag/Wawel


----------



## rychlik

Great looking city.










http://weblog.zoover.com/tag/krakow


----------



## rychlik

Krakow's square is so majestic. Perfect in so many ways.

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/sciamano/4863362000/] Wieża ratuszowa by Sciamano, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/sciamano/4862741861/] Rynek Główny by Sciamano, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

Pretty photo time. 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/sciamano/4862769847/] Maly Rynek by Sciamano, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/sciamano/4862770163/] Maly Rynek by Sciamano, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/sciamano/4863392006/] Rynek Główny by Sciamano, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/sciamano/4863451158/] Wieża ratuszowa by Sciamano, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/sciamano/4862831757/] Grodzka Street by Sciamano, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/sciamano/4862845975/] Krakow from our hotel's elevator by Sciamano, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/sciamano/4862846791/] Krakow from our hotel's elevator by Sciamano, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/sciamano/4862864993/] Maly Rynek by Sciamano, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/courthouselover/5748451708/] State Fire Service District Headquarters (Kraków, Poland) by courthouselover, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/courthouselover/5748390262/] Polish National Bank Building (Kraków, Poland) by courthouselover, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/courthouselover/5747846689/] Academy of Fine Arts (Kraków, Poland) by courthouselover, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/courthouselover/5747905647/] Hotel Royal (Kraków, Poland) by courthouselover, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## sok12

Wonderful pictures rychlik


----------



## Marbur66

sok12 said:


> Wonderful pictures rychlik


Indeed. It's hard to get enough of Krakow, no matter how many pics I've seen. I'd like to go see the city again sometime, since the only time I visited in 2009 I only stayed for one night. hno:


----------



## Gatsby

rychlik said:


> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/sciamano/4862845975/] Krakow from our hotel's elevator by Sciamano, on Flickr[/URL]
> 
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/sciamano/4862846791/] Krakow from our hotel's elevator by Sciamano, on Flickr[/URL]




















http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcin_wojtasik/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stadt_land/


----------



## Gatsby




----------



## Gatsby




----------



## Gatsby




----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/newsky13/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/plapinski/


----------



## Gatsby




----------



## Gatsby




----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/86804683


----------



## openlyJane

Krakow is a real stunner! Thank you.


----------



## Urbanista1

stunning as always. Just saw a show on TV House Hunters International where a couple moved to Krakow, makes me think it might be my time finally.


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/royiam/































































http://www.flickr.com/photos/delay/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/delay/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.panoramio.com/user/729193


----------



## Gatsby

Krakow is not such a picture-perfect classic tourist city as it might sometimes seem. During communism it was dominated by heavy industry and after 1945 its population grew from the prewar 250 thousand residents to around 750 th. presently, the greatest surge in population coming with the construction of Nowa Huta (or the New Steelworks), the intended perfect social-realist city which was meant to dwarf the reactionary Krakow. It wasn't to be though, as Nowa Huta later became one of Krakow's districts. Currently, with the restoration work taking place, it's becoming quite a desirable place to live, thanks to good city planning, which cannot be said of some new developments, and lots of greenery (no wonder, as vast tracts of best black soil were used to set the new city). Recently, NH has also been receiving ever more tourists. Deservedly, I think

The *Nowa Huta* or The New Steelworks.

the Steel Mill itself originally bore the name of Lenin, after 1989 Tadeusz Sendzimir's (the prewar Polish _Edison of metalurgy_), since 2005 Acelor Mittal's property









the Arian Mound 



































http://www.adamwalanus.pl/2012/kombinat.html


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.adamwalanus.pl/2012/kombinat.html


----------



## Gatsby

not all plans were realised as resources ran out and Stalinism ended...








http://bryla.gazetadom.pl/bryla/51,85301,8942979.html?i=3









Fotopolska













































http://fakty.interia.pl/raport/nowa...ne-projekcja-niezwyklych-zdjec-w,1869896,8229









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tim_boric/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/centralniak/









http://solidarni2010.pl/11956-8222z...ml?PHPSESSID=343126a8724b454f186e884946cd688b









http://stanwojenny.blogspot.com/2010/06/ks-jerzy-popieuszko.html




































http://www.westerncivforum.com/index.php?topic=1682.0









http://www.dipity.com/tickr/Flickr-nowa-huta/









http://www.mmstargard.pl/artykul/w-holdzie-ofiarom-stanu-wojennego?page=1









http://www.polskieradio.pl/39/156/Artykul/679401,Jesli-chcesz-wyjsc-na-ludzi-wstap-do-ZOMO

well, the creation of _**** Sovieticus_ didn't work out...above the clashes during the Martial Law (1981-83)


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kasztann44/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kasztann44/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotohuta/









http://www.adamwalanus.pl/2012/vinci1.html


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kasztann44/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/acte/


----------



## Gatsby

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5149/5605692659_b4cc68c20d_s.jpg









http://www.flickr.com/photos/soylentgreen23/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thegreatrhetor/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/maradi/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotohuta/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattrulez/









http://www.fotogenius.pl/NightTale


----------



## Gatsby

The Cistercian Monastery; overtaken by NH, just like a number of medieval villages (pictured later on)

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/bazylek/









http://www.fotogenius.pl/magro_kr










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotohuta/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.fotogenius.pl/tokan


----------



## Gatsby

the Wanda Mound








http://www.fotogenius.pl/pietras1981


----------



## Gatsby

the Flour Mill nr 3

















http://www.fotogenius.pl/maciejdb

another Flour Mill...








http://www.fotogenius.pl/maciejdb












































































































http://www.fotogenius.pl/maciejdb


----------



## Gatsby

the Wanda Bridge








http://www.fotogenius.pl/tokan









http://www.fotogenius.pl/merctur











Krzesławice - NH








http://www.fotogenius.pl/tokan


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.fotogenius.pl/maciejdb




































Ruszcza - NH








http://www.fotogenius.pl/merctur









http://www.fotogenius.pl/merctur,106,1,u.html


----------



## Gatsby

Branice - NH



























the Rennaissance defensive manor hause of the Branicki family, XVI/XVII c.








http://www.fotogenius.pl/Barrenn

the Nowa Huta Lake








http://www.fotogenius.pl/renciach









http://www.fotogenius.pl/Sedzia-Czeslaw


----------



## Gatsby

SCROLL--------------->


----------



## openlyJane

Once again - stunning! Very evocative people portraits.


----------



## Gatsby

^^Thanks, Jane. Much appreciated.


----------



## onim

Portraits are just stunning.


----------



## geococcyx

very nice city


----------



## Gatsby

the funeral of a poet, the Benedictine Abbey in Tyniec - Krakow




















































































































http://www.adamwalanus.pl/2013/skwarnicki/index.html


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.panoramio.com/user/3865363?with_photo_id=87498396






















































http://www.flickr.com/photos/redstonehill/









http://www.panoramio.com/user/6713242?with_photo_id=87479016


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bolandrotor/



























http://www.flickr.com/photos/greg-pths/


----------



## Gatsby

still quite a wintery aura in Krakow...(views from the Virgin Mary's)



































http://www.panoramio.com/user/4012453

by the Vistula river...








http://www.panoramio.com/user/1484353

taken from the Wawel Castle Hill...








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lolijackson/


----------



## Gatsby

waiting for the spring...


























http://www.adamwalanus.pl/krakow.html









http://www.fotogenius.pl/FOTO_KURA









http://www.adamwalanus.pl/krakow.html




































http://www.flickr.com/photos/smif/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.fotogenius.pl/FOTO_KURA


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.fotogenius.pl/jacek59









http://www.fotogenius.pl/merctur









http://www.fotogenius.pl/FOTO_KURA

as the year goes round...








http://www.fotogenius.pl/maciejdb









http://www.fotogenius.pl/FOTO_KURA









http://www.fotogenius.pl/piubellamiu









http://www.fotogenius.pl/Piotrek-K









http://www.fotogenius.pl/maciejdb


















http://www.fotogenius.pl/piubellamiu









http://www.fotogenius.pl/Piotrek-K


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.fotogenius.pl/Wojtek









http://www.fotogenius.pl/Majka









http://www.fotogenius.pl/Majka









http://www.fotogenius.pl/eXistenZ









http://www.fotogenius.pl/tokan









http://www.fotogenius.pl/sasquatch









http://www.fotogenius.pl/maciejdb









http://www.fotogenius.pl/Barrenn









http://www.fotogenius.pl/sasquatch









http://www.fotogenius.pl/sasquatch









http://www.fotogenius.pl/sasquatch


----------



## Gatsby

Podgorze and Kazimierz Districts








http://www.fotogenius.pl/Wojtek









http://www.fotogenius.pl/maciejdb









http://www.fotogenius.pl/pietras1981









http://www.fotogenius.pl/FOTO_KURA









http://www.fotogenius.pl/pietras1981



























http://www.fotogenius.pl/Barrenn









http://www.fotogenius.pl/RedAktor


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcin_wojtasik/

Eszeweria


























http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/




































http://www.flickr.com/photos/arekolek/


----------



## Gatsby

a concert in the Museum of Municipal Engineering (an old tram depot)


















the "Factory" club in an old...factory

















Hotel Forum, presently out of use, but hopefuly to be renovated...



































http://www.flickr.com/photos/fakeplasticgirl/









http://www.fotogenius.pl/Barrenn









http://plfoto.com/1799055/zdjecie.html


----------



## Gatsby

the noir dimension of Krakow:shifty:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fakeplasticgirl/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulcharnas/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zgodzinski/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulcharnas/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/salahudinsparagnomen/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/mightymicropeople/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/salahudinsparagnomen/

Prefabet


























http://www.flickr.com/photos/mightymicropeople/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulcharnas/


----------



## Gatsby

:cheers1:


----------



## openlyJane

More fantastic updates. Krakow really has soul.


----------



## Gatsby

I'll be posting more often now, so stick around


----------



## Gatsby

-------------------->


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/theeddy79/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/theeddy79/




































http://www.flickr.com/photos/theeddy79/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jerzyniznik/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/marginer2/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fragmentajes/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ndhnielsen/


----------



## Gatsby

Pizza Factory




































Couleurs



























Japanese restaurant



































http://www.flickr.com/photos/no_ok/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/billwinters/



















Kolory


























http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/





























http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidfirn/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mariakania/


----------



## Gatsby

Le Scandale












































http://www.flickr.com/photos/phillipsalzman/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/phillipsalzman/


----------



## Gatsby

Off License



































http://www.flickr.com/photos/spicpix/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Singer


























http://www.flickr.com/photos/phillipsalzman/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/d_kutz/



























http://www.flickr.com/photos/banabila/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/banabila/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cocca59/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/atuwmonachium/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.fotogenius.pl/janek


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/iks_berto/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Gatsby

Kraków 1920s

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Gatsby

SCROLL------------------>


----------



## openlyJane

More wonderfully evocative images of Krakow - the city, it seems, it is impossible not to take a good picture of.


----------



## Arumjoker

*Witam.Jestem tutaj nowy.Na powitanie kilka fotek z wczoraj*


----------



## Arumjoker

http://www.flickr.com/photos/arumjoker/8648536770/lightbox/


----------



## Gatsby

summertime Krakow...




















































































































http://www.adamwalanus.pl/2012/wawel6.html


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/fearless_fred/













































http://www.adamwalanus.pl/2012/vinci1.html




































http://www.adamwalanus.pl/2012/kra9.html




































http://www.adamwalanus.pl/2013/kra121230/index.html


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/anulla/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/richardcartawick/

















































































http://www.flickr.com/photos/richardcartawick/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikeesfp/




































http://www.flickr.com/photos/karlshaw/


----------



## Gatsby

the Wesola District, filled mainly with university clinics...








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jack-cook/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/






















































by *Tomeyk*








wiki









by *Tomeyk*


















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1463656&page=21


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/


----------



## Gatsby

the night view of the neighbourhood...
SCROLL-------------->








http://www.panoramio.com/user/2973526


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/asiabybike/7996378506/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/thisindonesian/









http://www.panoramio.com/user/5481260?with_photo_id=79200831









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/













































http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/mieszkostanislawski/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephendharper/












































































































http://www.flickr.com/photos/mieszkostanislawski/



manfredi said:


> URL="https://plus.google.com/+ChrisHadfield/posts"]Chrisa Hadfielda[/URL]


----------



## Gatsby

ART BOOM 2011







































































http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

2012


























http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/wojciech/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/spicpix/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomekde/









http://www.fotogenius.pl/jagular


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/mfrania/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/photographers_dream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gawor/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sharnik/






















































http://www.flickr.com/photos/phreneticus/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/smif/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lacquemant/


----------



## Gatsby

the museum of wartime Krakow in Schindler's Factory (you must have seen Spielberg's film) with Holocaust featuring prominently but other aspects also included...









http://www.flickr.com/photos/malfark/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/brunoat/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fitzimage/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/zima80/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/bazylek/


----------



## Gatsby

edi






































































































































http://www.flickr.com/photos/garydenness/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/berniewatt/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jacek_piwowarczyk/

Ariel








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cindydemichelehock/

Eszeweria








http://www.flickr.com/photos/iks_berto/

Mleczarnia


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jack-cook/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcin_wojtasik/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/x_why_z/

z archeo

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/agnieszka/



























http://www.flickr.com/photos/jmalls/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/arttu_piitulainen/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/arttu_piitulainen/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/michalpivarci/

a fashion show in the Slowacki Theatre
















































































http://www.flickr.com/photos/zgodzinski/sets/72157618737083065/with/3564506174/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/legallypumped/









http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-nc-nd/2.0/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/legallypumped/













































http://www.flickr.com/photos/mateusz-wojton/



























http://www.flickr.com/photos/clemgotier/









http://www.fotogenius.pl/merctur,106,1,u.html




































http://www.flickr.com/photos/ljanus/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paprycjusz/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bmielec/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Gatsby




----------



## Gatsby




----------



## Gatsby




----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mieszkostanislawski/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/santiagopoland/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/mieszkostanislawski/


----------



## Gatsby

looks like the spring has come to Krakow at long last









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Gatsby

św. Jana (St. John's) street, its perspective closed by the late baroque church of the Holy Transfiguration

















http://www.zwiedzaj-krakow.com.pl/2010/08/zaczac-mozemy-i-tu-i-kawe-wypic-w-rio.html









http://www.flickr.com/photos/arjuna/



























by *Fjtk_*


----------



## Gatsby

> *The Czartoryski Museum and Library* (Polish: Muzeum Książąt Czartoryskich w Krakowie) is a museum located in Kraków, Poland, founded in Puławy in 1796 by *Princess Izabela Czartoryska*.[1] The Puławy collections were partly destroyed after the November uprising of 1830–1831 and the subsequent confiscation of the Czartoryskis' property by the Russians. Most of the museum holdings, however, were saved and moved to Paris, where they reposed at the Hôtel Lambert. In 1870 *Prince Władysław Czartoryski* decided to move the collections to Kraków, where they arrived in 1876. The city was granted a degree of autonomy after the Austro-Hungarian Compromise of 1867.


more:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Czartoryski_Museum









by *Fjtk_*

the museum is currently under renovation, due to reopen in 2014...among other things the courtyard has been covered with a roof... 








gazeta.pl










the portrait of the Jagiellons...





























































































































































































the museum's most famous possession: Leonardo's Lady with an Ermine...









more:
http://krakow.zaprasza.net/fotogaleria/spis.php?category_id=122


----------



## Gatsby

Slawkowska Street








by *Fjtk_*









the buildings of PAU (Polish Academy of Learning), replaced by the commies with PAN (Polish Academy of Sciences) seated in Warsaw. PAU was ressurected after 1989. 


























http://aordycz-krakow.blogspot.com/2012/12/ulica-sawkowska.html


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/









http://www.panoramio.com/user/5481260









http://krakowzdachow.blogspot.com/2012/07/dom-pod-globusem.html

Długa St. revisited

















by *Fjtk_*












































by *Fjtk_*










Filipa








by *Fjtk_*









http://www.panoramio.com/user/209516


----------



## Gatsby

St. Mark's Street








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jack-cook/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/opengallery/









by *Fjtk_*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomikopl/









by *Fjtk_*

Floriańska St.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/meehel/

Rynek








by *Fjtk_*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zockoshi/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









livic


















http://www.krakow4u.pl/zdjecia_krakowa.html


----------



## Gatsby

Lubicz St.








by *Fjtk_*









http://www.fotogenius.pl/Jakub-Kubica









by *Fjtk_*



the new Opera house built a few years ago, somewhat controversial...








http://www.panoramio.com/user/2973526









neokrakow









http://www.opera.krakow.pl/otwarcie_pl.php









http://3.bp.blogspot.com/


----------



## Gatsby

the Botanical Garden, with the building of an erstwhile astronomical observatory...








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://krakow.zaprasza.net/fotogale...d=350&file_id=7808&fileBackPage=1&filesPage=1


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/fabryka/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zieloneforum/


----------



## Gatsby

the Westerplatte Street, featuring Judkiewicz & Puslowski Families' city palaces as well as the Austrian era military casino, fire station depot (red-bricked) and the main Post Office.








by* MarcinK*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/iks_berto/









http://www.karnet.krakow.pl/obiekty/instytut-muzykologii-uj.html

1933

















http://fotopolska.eu/Krakow/b73605,Kasyno_oficerskie.html



























by *Paul86*


















by *MarcinK*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ghiac2011/


----------



## Gatsby

:drool:


----------



## Gatsby

Starowiślna St.

















by *Fjtk_*

crossing the Dietla Alley...








by *MarcinK*


















by *Fjtk_*




































by redscore









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Gatsby

Berka Joselewicza








http://www.flickr.com/photos/totempolar/

Brzozowa St.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rauhaenelpaisdelasmaravillas/

Miodowa/Pobrzezie St.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexanyan/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fakeplasticgirl/

Miodowa St.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jorganderson/

Warszalera St., Kupa synagogue

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/dr_darus/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bazylek/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









Wypalacz Rafal









http://www.flickr.com/photos/opengallery/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/




































http://www.flickr.com/photos/totempolar/



























gracjan.alkos.info









http://www.flickr.com/photos/solid_snake/

more satellite dishes:nuts:








http://www.panoramio.com/user/2323408









http://www.flickr.com/photos/meehel/

Old Synagogue








http://www.flickr.com/photos/peter2222/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jack-cook/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/polandmfa/

Remuh Synagogue, newly renovated...








http://www.flickr.com/photos/aussiewig/













































http://krakow.gazeta.pl/krakow/51,44425,13853230.html?i=1









by *Fjtk_*










over to the Podgorz side...








Walanus


----------



## Gatsby

*by Fjtk_*

a municipality in its own right, Podgorze had a City Hall...the merger with Krakow happened in 1915, after much wrangling...








podgorze.pl









muzealna.org









dawnotemuwkrakowie.org

Kalwaryjska St.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/milov/

Zamoyskiego St.









Podgórze, Krzemionki


























http://www.flickr.com/photos/jack-cook/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jack-cook/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/palka_tadeusz/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/arjuna/









http://duze-podroze.blogspot.com/2013/04/zakatki-podgorza.html









http://mirekzak.blogspot.com/2012/03/dwie-wieze.html


----------



## Gatsby

back to Kazimierz...


























http://www.flickr.com/photos/begangenes/









livic









http://www.flickr.com/photos/totempolar/


























































































http://www.flickr.com/photos/meehel/


----------



## Gatsby

http://krakow.zaprasza.net/fotogaleria/spis.php?category_id=282









http://www.panoramio.com/user/509260


----------



## Gatsby

the green Nowa Huta...








by *Fjtk_*


















































































































































the END


----------



## sok12

I really like the main square, really nice colours:cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

Yet another set of wonderful and atmospheric images.

The Czartoryski Museum looks right up my street - a fantastic and varied collection of decorative arts.


----------



## Gatsby

^^
Yes, the museum is very cosy and versatile. At the outset it was meant as a testament to the greatness of the lost state (not necessarily national-minded). However, through the subsequent acquisitions it took on a more general character, ranging from the Antique Art to the XIX c. items, including some disparate objects, from today's point of view, such as Shakespear's chair or the fragments from the alleged graves of Romeo and Juliet, all in accordance with the spirit of Romanticism.

Hope it'll look great after renovation (and expansion).


----------



## markuus

Thank you so much for updating this thread. Krakow is a real florence of north. 
Amazing photographs.


----------



## HotPocketPieLord

Does anyone know what the 2nd helmet/spire of the town hall looked like? I know that the original was destroyed during the late 1600's, and its replacement about a century later. Any pictures or just speculations about the baroque helmet that existed from 1686-1783 would be great thanks. 

BTW:Here's a great link to a site that shows what the old fortifications looked like. http://www.zwoje-scrolls.com/zwoje41/text15p.htm


----------



## rychlik

Beautiful picture but I'm a little worried how this plane is landing. 









http://www.facebook.com/pages/krakow4upl/121521041204784[/QUOTE]


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome updates including the last one :cheers:


----------



## Benonie

Wow! Gorgeous thread with hundreds of excellent high quality pictures. We can almost feel or smell the city. Have to go there for week or so. Keep them coming mates ! :cheers:


----------



## HotPocketPieLord

Don't worry rychlik the flowers will cushion its fall.


----------



## Urbanista1

excellent job everyone. I will be back to my first/second home Krakow in just a few weeks and for much longer this time.


----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/pages/krakow4upl/121521041204784


----------



## rychlik




----------



## Urbanista1

long time no see


----------



## HotPocketPieLord

late 17th century town hall in Kraków, before a lightning strike burned down the original gothic spire in 1680.


----------



## rychlik

*World Youth Day 2016 will be held in Krakow.*


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9427488297/] Cracow, Poland by Nondenim, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.adamwalanus.pl/2013/kr-swit/index.html


----------



## Gatsby

skamander said:


>





Tomeyk said:


>


..


----------



## openlyJane

Krakow is just so atmospheric and photogenic.


----------



## Marbur66

^^

No doubt, it's a real jewel in Poland's crown.


----------



## HotPocketPieLord

If you wanna get technical it used to be the crown.


----------



## tolo8

^^
I believe you mean this, don't you?  I've always loved this name. Country named simply: _the Crown_, doesn't it sound majestic? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crown_of_the_Kingdom_of_Poland

Thanks Gatsby for reviving the thread. Astounding place it is truly, Krakow, one of THE places of Europe.


----------



## Autostädter

With the mountains in the background, I'd call this "Munich of Poland". Only that it seems more beautiful than Munich.


----------



## Gatsby

rdudi said:


>






Tomeyk said:


>


..


----------



## sok12

Long time, no see 
Fantastic pictures!


----------



## Urbanista1

gorgeous, but also very progressive. hope someone will post images of spectacular modern architecture in Krakow  I will post shortly


----------



## Urbanista1

hope someone will post pics of contemporary architecture in Krakow, it's quite a showcase of progress this great city as well


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik

del


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik

Karmielicka Street


----------



## openlyJane

Great updates.


----------



## vilniusguide

Taken by me this summer


----------



## stevensp

Oh the misty photos are really stunning, just lovely...


----------



## rychlik

del


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik

Classic photo.


----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/muzeum.narodowe.krakow


----------



## rychlik

http://mindlesswanderings.com/2010/04/krakow-poland/


----------



## EU-Europa

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## stewie1980

Many great photos in this thread!
I'm going to Krakow myself next week for the first time and I can't wait!
Does anyone here knows some good bars and clubs?


----------



## tolo8

stewie1980 said:


> Many great photos in this thread!
> I'm going to Krakow myself next week for the first time and I can't wait!
> Does anyone here knows some good bars and clubs?


Hi!
According to one of the last counts there are over 1200 bars, pubs, clubs and restaurants within the borders of the Hictorical Centre of Kraków (that means The Kraków's Old Town, Wawel Castle, Stradom neighbourhood and Kazimierz's Old Town [Jewish Quarter]) thus making it the place with the highest rate of such premises per square meter in the world out of all UNESCO areas.

You should have no problems finding a good bar, I'm telling you. Piece of advice: I personally prefer Kazimierz, more quaint, maybe still run down, but much more bohemian and genuine than beatiful, but maybe tad bit spoilt Old Town around Rynek (Main Market Square, the main tourist hub).

Cheers, have fun, and feel free to report  :cheers:


----------



## Marbur66

stewie1980 said:


> Many great photos in this thread!
> I'm going to Krakow myself next week for the first time and I can't wait!
> *Does anyone here knows some good bars and clubs*?


There is a place in the old town called "Polish Pub" which is in a basement. The atmosphere is great, it feels like a medieval dungeon. I went to a club when I was there too, but I have absolutely no memory of that part. Too much vodka and Burn with a group of English blokes. :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better

Krakow is something of a miracle to have missed so much of the devastation of the world; what a beauty it is! :cheers:


----------



## markfos

It's a breathtaking city, the spirit of Poland, a true miracle indeed. I love Warsaw very much but I wish Kraków remained the capital. 
It's my fetish but I find Italy the most beautiful country in the world, and Kraków does look so Italian.


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/muzeum.narodowe.krakow/photos_stream


----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/muzeum.naro.../photos_stream


----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/muzeum.naro.../photos_stream


----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/muzeum.naro.../photos_stream


----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/muzeum.naro.../photos_stream


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/muzeum.naro.../photos_stream


----------



## openlyJane

Some fab photos. Thanks!


----------



## rychlik

By Tomeyk.



















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1463656&page=43


----------



## rychlik

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1463656&page=43


----------



## rychlik

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1463656&page=40


----------



## rychlik

del


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik

And get rid of that McDonald's (aka "Early Death") advertisement.


----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/OKPoland


----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfPoland


----------



## Aquilani

*Kraków Valleys Landscape Park*


----------



## markuus

PAGE 59 knocked me out! Absolutelty amazing photographs. Great city and fabulous photographers! Thank you guys for an excellent thread of the city I want to return to visit again.


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik

www.kolegiata-anna.pl


----------



## rychlik




----------



## openlyJane

That misty atmosphere is very characteristic of Krakow, it would seem.


----------



## thomas_zul

^^ Exactly.


----------



## Urbanista1

I went to an amazing pierogie festival on this square this last summer, had duck and sour cherry filled variety and some goral cheese with cranberry jam - jummy. It's great that Polish cities are rediscovering their amazing squares and actually using them instead of just looking at them to generate life.


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/riou/6539917461/]
Krakow - Food stall - Central square by alderney boy, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik




----------



## openlyJane

Is that a cathedral? Very unusual!


----------



## thomas_zul

^^ I think so. But there are a lot of better ones in Krakow.


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice updates from Krakow :cheers:


----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/muzeum.narodowe.krakow


----------



## rychlik

Meho Cafe, Bar & Garden
































































https://www.facebook.com/MehoCafe


----------



## ziarrek

rychlik said:


> https://www.facebook.com/muzeum.narodowe.krakow


where's this? I don't recognise the lapidary in the background... Is it perhaps the new National Museum building - Europaeum?


----------



## rychlik

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1463656&page=56


----------



## rychlik

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1463656&page=56


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik

Krakow really is a jewel.


----------



## rychlik

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1463656&page=54


----------



## rychlik

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1463656&page=53


----------



## rychlik

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1463656&page=52


----------



## rychlik

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1463656&page=48


----------



## rychlik

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1463656&page=46


----------



## Urbanista1

exceptionally beautiful selection.


----------



## se80k

Great pictures guys!


----------



## 840593

tygryss-kr said:


> Panorama z tarasu Cafe Oranżeria w hotelu Kossak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panorama z tarasu Cafe Oranżeria w hotelu Kossak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kraków z kopuły kościoła św. Piotra i św. Pawła
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kraków z kopuły kościoła św. Piotra i św. Pawła
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Dębnicki i Tatry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panorama z Błękitka (na zachód)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panorama z Błękitka (na północ)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ulica Zwierzyniecka, w oddali Stare Miasto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panorama Starego Miasta z Plantami na pierwszym planie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mało orygialna panorama zamku


:cheers:


----------



## Urbanista1

I could really use a dose of Krakow today


----------



## Gatsby

*http://www.flickr.com/photos/jack-cook/*





















































































































*http://www.adamwalanus.pl/2014/ptaki1/index.html
*


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Krakow


----------



## openlyJane

Fabulous bird pictures.


----------



## tolo8

Podgórze, situated on southern bank of Vistula - formerly a separate town with it own market square, main church of St. Joseph (the tower is reminiscent of St. Mary's bugle call tower), a Bednarski Park situated in a quarry used since the Middle Ages and prehistoric Mound of Krak (or crack  ) from 7/8th century and many others.

View from the baloon:








http://www.adamwalanus.pl/2011/kra_balon.html

View from Krzemionki, big hill at the foot of which Podgórze is located.








http://www.adamwalanus.pl/krakow/121106_1636.jpg'

Podgórze waterfront with Piłsudski Bridge as seen from Kazimierz/Kraków








http://podgorze.pl/wp-content/gallery/most-pilsudskiego/3-1.jpg

Towers of Podgórze churches.








http://www.adamwalanus.pl/krakow/1705ac1.jpg

Panoramic view over Kazimierz and Podgórze with tower of St. Joseph's and Krak Mound in the background.








http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/41223526.jpg

Good night Podgórze.








http://ocdn.eu/images/pulscms/NzA7M...MCwxYzI_/196ab16f5a78c97943020dac98e17735.jpg


----------



## Urbanista1

you have captured some very unique perspectives on Krakow. bravo.


----------



## rychlik

My page.


----------



## rychlik

http://plfoto.com/zdjecia_new2/2245024.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates from Krakow


----------



## Gatsby

*http://www.fotogenius.pl/Barrenn*



nurekogorek said:


>











*http://www.fotogenius.pl/strzyrzyc*


----------



## Gatsby

some wintertime views around Krakow (not much snow this year)



























































































































































































































































more:
*http://www.adamwalanus.pl/2013/jerzmanowice/index.html*


----------



## openlyJane

Stunning. The quality of light around Krakow is quite special.


----------



## Urbanista1

the scenery around the city is something else too, not to mention so many scenic and picturesque little towns.


----------



## Wapper

Indeed, wonderful pictures! :cheers:


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/Globtroter.Krakow


----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/Globtroter.Krakow


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/Globtroter.Krakow


----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/Globtroter.Krakow


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik

Only at night....since 80's.... best sausages in town sold from old communist car...blue Nyska.














https://www.facebook.com/Globtroter.Krakow


----------



## Gatsby

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jack-cook/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/the_grand_tour/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/muszka/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/aligatorpics/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/walaszek/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/aligatorpics/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/leramashiro/


















http://ostrosc-na-nieskonczonosci.blogspot.com/2013/08/nocne-zdjecia-krakowa.html


----------



## Gatsby

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mark_bowman/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Gatsby

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/amirkamran/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jack-cook/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/




































by *Tomeyk*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



























https://www.flickr.com/photos/jeffandmartina/


----------



## Gatsby

https://www.flickr.com/photos/kasia_trafial/


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/






















































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/romulusboml/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## openlyJane

Some fabulous and very atmospheric pictures there.....


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice new photos from Kraków :cheers:


----------



## Brzoskwiniowy

Marvelous pictures. 
I do like last pics from the bar interiors. 
There is very intense and marvelous feel in here. :cheers:



Gatsby said:


> https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3921/14697035704_ed99e024de_b.jpg
> https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5555/14699138902_d27da0bf0b_b.jpg
> https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5571/14676421716_b0085e1b78_b.jpg
> https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3852/14699525895_62e5de9a25_b.jpg


----------



## Urbanista1

fabulous!


----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/maciejczykewa?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## Urbanista1

I think you and I think alike when it comes to food, we both love it, those pics made me hungry, I need a snack now  hope you're having fun in Poland.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Krakow :cheers:


----------



## Gatsby

https://www.flickr.com/photos/atomekdesignandmedia/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/theorist/


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/macreaphotography/



























https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/andrzejsykut/



























https://www.flickr.com/photos/szeszelung/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/szeszelung/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/andrzejsykut/


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/macreaphotography/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/




































https://www.flickr.com/photos/ramlosa/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/que_bote_barcelona/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kadrolog/


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/fuxxx/


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Gatsby

https://www.flickr.com/photos/russianchild007/












































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


































































Mick Zombie said:


> Dom Turecki na Długiej.





























https://www.flickr.com/photos/russianchild007/

















































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/russianchild007/


----------



## Gatsby

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/alexhalatsis/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/ergates/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/vasekk/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/nicholas-chan/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ashwalker/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/macreaphotography/




































https://www.flickr.com/photos/brennwald/


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/brennwald/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



























https://www.flickr.com/photos/shane-ogrady/


----------



## Gatsby

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/marco-moerland/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/edgar-photo/




































https://www.flickr.com/photos/polandmfa/sets/72157647253234340


----------



## Gatsby

scroll----->









https://www.facebook.com/Nadwislanska1/photos_stream?ref=page_internal


----------



## Urbanista1

bravo! amazing job Gatsby. beautiful and varied update showing the many faces of Krakow and its expected charms. I'll be back very soon though so I'll be able to soak it up. Can't wait to be there finally. thanks again for the reminder.


----------



## LLene

Awesome pics. Thanks for sharing..


----------



## LLene

*Awesome pics*

Oops. Double post.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

I must visit Krakow.


----------



## flapane

Beautiful Krakow. Here's not far from Ulica Kanonicza, if I'm not wrong.
I love this stucco color, which is very common in the historic centre of Rome too.


----------



## flapane

Chestnuts seller, Mały Rynek. :wave:


----------



## diddyD

Very nice.


----------



## Gatsby

https://www.flickr.com/photos/tedxkrakow/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tedxkrakow/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/invisibleplayground/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mateozareba/15341571301/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/peeotr/


----------



## Gatsby

https://www.flickr.com/photos/zdenda-kratky/


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/jogarc/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/zdenda-kratky/



























https://www.flickr.com/photos/ice_weasel/



























https://www.flickr.com/photos/zdenda-kratky/


----------



## Gatsby

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/


----------



## Gatsby

*the grand opening of the new Congress Center*


























































































http://krakow.pl/aktualnosci/145361,33,komunikat,wszystko_co_powinienes_wiedziec_o_ice_krakow.html



































































































http://muzyka.onet.pl/koncerty/cent...ert-2014-tu-i-teraz-zbigniewa-preisnera/nrtjv


----------



## Gatsby

http://krakow.gazeta.pl/krakow/1,44425,16818316.html









http://krakow.pl/aktualnosci/145361,33,komunikat,wszystko_co_powinienes_wiedziec_o_ice_krakow.html









https://www.facebook.com/ICEKrakow?fref=photo


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jerzyniznik/


----------



## rychlik

Absolutely amazing new piece of modern architecture. I'm in love.


----------



## christos-greece

Very good, very nice updates from Krakow


----------



## Urbanista1

ICE is amazing!


----------



## UrbanNikon

Wow, impressive.


----------



## flapane

Ok, last three of the serie. :cheers:


----------



## Gatsby

*All Saints in Krakow*






















































https://www.flickr.com/photos/hejma/


----------



## Gatsby

https://www.flickr.com/photos/zbooy/


----------



## Gatsby

*SCROLL------->*

















https://www.flickr.com/photos/jacek_piwowarczyk/


----------



## JanVL

> As each year, crèche makers throng to Krakow’s Market Square on the first Thursday of December at 10.00 am. For two hours, they exhibit their work on the steps of Adam Mickiewicz monument, inviting critical comments from onlookers. By noon, to the sound of public applause, Krakow will have chosen its favourites and start parading them around the square in a procession led by a Krakus holding a great star, the symbol of carollers.
> Photos: Mariusz Cieszewski






























https://www.facebook.com/polandgovpl


----------



## Marbur66

Wow, that last page was phenomenal.


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed awesome, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## cameronpaul

Gatsby said:


> http://krakow.gazeta.pl/krakow/1,44425,16818316.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://krakow.pl/aktualnosci/145361,33,komunikat,wszystko_co_powinienes_wiedziec_o_ice_krakow.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/ICEKrakow?fref=photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/jerzyniznik/


Thanks for these photos. I'm not a lover of modern architecture simply because so much of it is second rate crap but when you have something like this of such high quality and good design it gives a different perspective on the subject. Another great modern structure is the Palace of the Arts in Budapest which includes the marvelous Bartok Hall and I can see a few vague references from that building here.


----------



## Urbanista1

and just a few more of this amazing venue:



















https://pl-pl.facebook.com/ICEKrakow


----------



## Aquilani




----------



## Moravian

One sunny day in December:


----------



## Gatsby

Happy New Year to Everyone!:cheers1:

http://www.adamwalanus.pl/2014/kopkra/index.html































































*Krakow Arena*


















*EDF power and heating station, AcelorMittal steelworks*









*Cistercian Abbey, founded in 1222*









*Wanda Mound*, dated back to VII/VIII c.


----------



## Gatsby

*a new fast tram overpass under construction...*


















*rendering...*


















*the newly built ICE Congress Center...*









*Kosciuszko Mound*


















*Pilsudski Mound*



























*power station in Skawina near Krakow, and water tower in Skotniki...*


















*tower of the newly built John Paul 2 Centre...*









*TV Tower and Kamedule monastery in Bielany, Krakow...*


----------



## Gatsby

*Benedictine Abbey in Tyniec, Krakow...* (XI c.)








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



























https://www.facebook.com/pages/Photography-Maciej-Dźwigała/302621836493022



























https://www.flickr.com/photos/alootkaz/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/




































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Gatsby

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/










*Kazimierz District, the Jewish Quarter included*






























































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mjaniec/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Gatsby

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/garyhebding/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

*Szczepanski Square with Old Theatre and Palace of Arts*...






















































*Planty Park around the Old Town...*


















*Pendolino train...*








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



























https://www.flickr.com/photos/tomasz_bobrowski/

*note Pendolino in the foreground...*



































*Monastery in Kalwaria Zebrzydowska*








https://www.facebook.com/pages/krakow4upl/121521041204784


----------



## Gatsby

*Slowacki Theatre...*


























https://www.flickr.com/photos/jack-cook/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/alexandermagedler/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/goudamando/


----------



## Gatsby

https://www.flickr.com/photos/gchorus/


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/slbamon/




































https://www.flickr.com/photos/jotewu/


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



























https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/




































https://www.flickr.com/photos/garyhebding/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/fotohuta/









https://pl-pl.facebook.com/krakow.miasto.numer.1


























































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/alexandermagedler/

*the Old Brewery Lubicz*


























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1463656&page=114


----------



## Gatsby

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/




































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stephsphotostory/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mjaniec/


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Gatsby

https://www.flickr.com/photos/2mstudio/



























https://www.flickr.com/photos/2mstudio/













































https://pl-pl.facebook.com/krakow.miasto.numer.1









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kadrolog/









https://pl-pl.facebook.com/krakow.miasto.numer.1


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/jack-cook/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jack-cook/










*Nowa Huta District*


























https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/




































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


















https://www.facebook.com/ArturSarnaPhotography?fref=photo


----------



## openlyJane

Wow! A stunning collection of atmospheric pictures.


----------



## krkseg1ops

The new Cricoteka building shown on last two pictures of the previous post is amazing.


----------



## Marbur66

krkseg1ops said:


> The new Cricoteka building shown on last two pictures of the previous post is amazing.


That's the museum by the river, right? If so, I fully agree. It looks fantastic and is quite unique.


----------



## OscarCanada

very interesting


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/qUkXp7]View to Dębnicki bridge by Zyla, K. alone, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/qEMJdW]Romanesque church by Zyla, K. alone, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## diddyD

A nice update^


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/qhoDej]jnowak64 by jnowak64, on Flickr[/URL]



[url=https://flic.kr/p/rcNEh9]jnowak64 by jnowak64, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/rf8DfM]This is Krakow!!! by marquesomar, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/otz95b]St Marys Church Krakow - Mariacki Basilica by VoxLive, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/qPE7xA]jnowak64 by jnowak64, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/qMRgFz]jnowak64 by jnowak64, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/qgWuK5]Kraków, Rynek Glówny,place du marché,main market square by TWojtowicz, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/q4GZd7]Arkady sukiennic/Cloth hall arcades by Zyla, K. alone, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

Wawel Castle





















https://www.facebook.com/muzeumutracone?fref=photo


----------



## Gatsby

https://www.flickr.com/photos/stefanrtw/






















































https://www.flickr.com/photos/itrax/


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/






















































https://www.flickr.com/photos/russianchild007/


----------



## Gatsby

by *fjtk_*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jack-cook/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/andrzejsykut/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jack-cook/



























https://www.flickr.com/photos/h_e_l/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/andrzejsykut/

























































































































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/andrzejsykut/


----------



## Gatsby

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jack-cook/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/piotrbrydak_foto/


----------



## Gatsby

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/alexandernilssen/


----------



## Gatsby

*SCROLL-------------------->*








https://www.flickr.com/photos/itrax/



























https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



























https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/sheva4ever/































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/darekd/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/farflung/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stefanrtw/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/sunrise2014/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stefanrtw/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Gatsby




----------



## Gatsby

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/






















































https://www.flickr.com/photos/jacek_piwowarczyk/



























https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



















*SCROLL----------------->*

















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/piotrbrydak_foto/


----------



## Vaklston

Amazing photos of Krakow! What a gorgeous city!


----------



## DWest

firstly, your photos are great, you've one of the best collections in here,
and second of all, the city is utterly beautiful - an underated one - I see varied architectural styles 
of different periods and they are all beautiful.I saw one church interior here which is quite similar 
to the one in Paris - forgot the name but it's like La Chappelle.
thank you so much for a job well done.


----------



## Gatsby

https://www.flickr.com/photos/farflung/










The Dragon's Den


































































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/farflung/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/farflung/


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/farflung/


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/farflung/




































https://www.flickr.com/photos/farflung/


























https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Krakow's Jewish Quarter, Kazimierz, went through revitalization in the 90s ad now is a hub for cool eateries, pubs and nightclubs








https://www.flickr.com/photos/farflung/


----------



## Gatsby

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jgonzac/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/fabianmohr/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/fabianmohr/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jacekdylag/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Gatsby

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/fi1ip/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bartku/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/fi1ip/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Gatsby

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ulanski/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kingary/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/gwladsas/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/fi1ip/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/emilia_koponen/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jurek_durczak/


----------



## Romashka01

Beautiful city full of life...very neat and clean


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/r1Zsme]krakow1 by rasitemul, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/gBf5xU]Rynek Glowny, Krakow by Arve Johnsen, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/wKGADn]Kraków by Konrad Woś, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/j1DrBN]Wawel, Cracow by Dorota Ludwikowska, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Titan Man

Are there plans to reconstruct the Town Hall that was demolished in 1820? The article on Wikipedia says there are plans, but that's Wikipedia...


----------



## ziarrek

Titan Man said:


> Are there plans to reconstruct the Town Hall that was demolished in 1820? The article on Wikipedia says there are plans, but that's Wikipedia...


I highly doubt it. Noone here ever talks about it, and tbh in Krakow reconstructing whole historical buildings is rather frowned upon recently (maybe because we have enough of the genuine ones to build some new fakes  ). Besides, I think that the _lack_ of the Town Hall (with only its tower standing) is something more unique than if we had the whole building


----------



## Titan Man

I wouldn't call a reconstruction fake, if it is carried out properly, that is. 

I doubt it'll happen, too. Since historical buildings in ex-communist countries are (usually) neglected, I think the focus has to be on their renovation. When all buildings in the Old Town area look decent, then they can start to think about some new projects. It's rather stupid to bring back old buildings while losing the others because of it.


----------



## Urbanista1

wonderful pics. makes me think back to when I first visited in 1995, how black and covered in soot most of the city was. I'm back very soon.


----------



## DWest

very nice shots of a charming city.
black and white sometimes somehow gives me a nostalgic feeling like taking me back in time.


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/Globtroter.Krakow?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/Globtroter.Krakow?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik

Pierogi Festival












































https://www.facebook.com/Globtroter.Krakow?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik

I miss this kinda stuff. Real, non toxic food. 






























Ham






























































https://www.facebook.com/Globtroter.Krakow?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/Globtroter.Krakow?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/Globtroter.Krakow?fref=photo


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Krakow :cheers:


----------



## Gatsby

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jiyoung110/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/luizcontreira/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/victorvanwerkhooven/


----------



## Gatsby

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Gatsby

https://www.flickr.com/photos/hejma/


----------



## Gatsby

św. Anny









św. Trójcy






























































https://www.flickr.com/photos/fi1ip/


----------



## Gatsby

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/marshall37/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jiyoung110/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/helvio/


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/pekrogh/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/pekrogh/


----------



## Gatsby

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmorawski/


























































































by *Tomeyk*


----------



## openlyJane

I can never see too many images of Krakow. It seems to inspire wonderful photography. I must visit


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## capricorn2000

overwhelming! your photos have extensively defined the city and it was a great pleasure looking at them. 
It's unbelievably rich in architecture specially the baroque and gothic styles, the culture and arts and the nice looking people as well.
thanks a lot.


----------



## N.O.R.E.

wow some great photos here. Krakow is amazing. I can't wait to visit again.


----------



## Urbanista1

A few new pics of Krakow from here and there mostly old town from September. Enjoy

Love the Wedel café on the Rynek - off to a good start 




























classic
































































Portals and details




























Pentimento



















Rynek (market square) Podgorski


----------



## Urbanista1

....
































































more details














































Kazimierz


----------



## Benonie

So extremely beautiful!


----------



## Gatsby




----------



## Gatsby




----------



## Gatsby




----------



## Gatsby




----------



## Gatsby

christos-greece said:


> @Gatsby: All these photos that you posted, are yours, even the last ones?
> In "Urban Showcase" forum, we post only self made photos.


now's a perfect time to explore this issue after years of myself posting in this thread (giving credit when needed) and yourself liking the pics a hundred times:|...

no, the last ones are not mine...can we leave it at that?


----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/Globtroter.Krakow/?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik




----------



## Gatsby

can't get enough of it























































http://krakow4u.pl/fotoblog-Pawel-Krzan-grudzien-2015.html
(credit is due to Paweł Krzan)


----------



## Gatsby

by Adam Walanus


----------



## Gatsby




----------



## Gatsby

more:
http://www.adamwalanus.pl/2015/kr12/index.html


----------



## Gatsby

https://www.facebook.com/foto.ulicki/?fref=photo





















































































































































































https://www.facebook.com/zatrzymanewobiektywiepl/?fref=photo


----------



## aljuarez

Great BIG pictures!! Thank you! :cheers:


----------



## Urbanista1

you've really outdone yourself on this batch Gatsby. Bravo! and Happy New Year!


----------



## Gatsby

*Winter is back in town...*




































https://www.facebook.com/foto.ulicki/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bazylek/









https://www.facebook.com/Monika-Kozień-Fotografia-213732462129092/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bazylek/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Gatsby

*https://www.flickr.com/photos/johngalvin/*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/garyhebding/

by *Tomeyk*


























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1463656&page=157









https://www.flickr.com/photos/johngalvin/


----------



## Gatsby

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Aston Martin Vanquish - Krakow, Poland








https://www.flickr.com/photos/garyhebding/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/andrzejsykut/

Spitfire mk4








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/alexandermagedler/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Gatsby

*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1463656&page=156*


----------



## Gatsby

https://www.flickr.com/photos/esaotra/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/workshopx/


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/jorcoga/


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/jorcoga/









https://www.facebook.com/krakow4upl-121521041204784/?fref=photo


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/esaotra/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.radiokrakow.pl/galerie/t...a-estakada-tramwajowa-lipska-wielicka/1/#gtop :cheers:


----------



## Gatsby

*https://www.flickr.com/photos/martin-dm/*



























https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



























https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/








































































*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1463656&page=158
*

















https://www.flickr.com/photos/h3rmes/


----------



## Gatsby

https://www.facebook.com/ArturSarnaPhotography/?fref=photo









https://www.facebook.com/maciejczykewa/?fref=photo









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


















https://www.facebook.com/krakow4upl-121521041204784/?fref=photo













































https://www.facebook.com/MarcinBrzozkaFotografia/


----------



## Gatsby

https://pl-pl.facebook.com/krakow4upl-121521041204784/


----------



## Aztecgoddess

Krakow is indeed a beautiful city,and you are a true artist of the lens, what a great combination. I hope I can visit the city again soon, djankuya


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.sport.pl/reczna/5,64983,19484764.html?i=18







































































































































http://krakow.naszemiasto.pl/artyku...eremonia-otwarcia,3625294,artgal,t,id,tm.html

the Opening Ceremony in full:
http://www.polsatsport.pl/wiadomosc/2016-01-15/kosmiczna-ceremonia-otwarcia-euro-2016-wideo/


----------



## Gatsby

https://www.facebook.com/wwwKrakowPL/?fref=photo


----------



## Gatsby

https://www.facebook.com/michalFeretFoto/?fref=photo


----------



## Gatsby

*Tomeyk fest*






























































































































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1463656&page=158


----------



## Gatsby

https://www.facebook.com/maciejczykewa/?fref=photo








































































https://www.facebook.com/maciejczykewa/?fref=photo


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Krakow :cheers:


----------



## Gatsby

*https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/*


----------



## capricorn2000

awesome photos of quite interesting subjects of such a charming city.


----------



## Titan Man

Krakow never ceases to amaze me, both with historical and modern architecture. I just LOVE its new sports arena. I can't wait to visit the city as soon as I can. 

Also, is it just me, or is the Old Town area smaller in comparison with other historical cities? For instance, prewar Gdansk's Old Town looks way bigger than Krakow's. I asked my cousin who recently visited the city and she also felt the Old Town was quite small, but nevertheless beautiful. I was just curious since I know Krakow has been one of Poland's most important and biggest cities and I wanted to ask some locals what do they think of it, maybe it's just my bad observation... :cheers:


----------



## Benonie

This thread is full of stunning photos! :applause: 

What a picture!


----------



## g_reg

Titan Man said:


> Krakow never ceases to amaze me, both with historical and modern architecture. I just LOVE its new sports arena. I can't wait to visit the city as soon as I can.
> 
> Also, is it just me, or is the Old Town area smaller in comparison with other historical cities? For instance, prewar Gdansk's Old Town looks way bigger than Krakow's. I asked my cousin who recently visited the city and she also felt the Old Town was quite small, but nevertheless beautiful. I was just curious since I know Krakow has been one of Poland's most important and biggest cities and I wanted to ask some locals what do they think of it, maybe it's just my bad observation... :cheers:


The Old Town is quite small indeed, but it is around a half of the UNESCO area. Kazimierz is also a must see, but some tourists are too lazy even to get there  The tourist area is bigger than the red UNESCO area, well one can say that it's a big part of the green area. Some sights are located outside the city center, e.g. mounds, monasteries and Nowa Huta (the perfect communist city). If you have a closer look on this thread, you'll notice that photos are from different districts, not only from the Old Town.










And regarding prewar historical centres - well, it's a different story. Before II WW Krakow's historical centre for sure wasn't the biggest one of the cities located in present Poland borders as city got neglected after years of prosperity and importance when Warsaw became capital and wars affected the city, especially during late 17th and 18th century. Right before WWII Krakow was still important for historical and artistic reasons but definitely was not the biggest. But today Krakow's our top tourist destination, not only because of the WWII aftermath (historical core left here is big compared to other Polish cities) but also because of the quality and importance of the sights located in the city and also nearby (Wieliczka salt mine and Auschwitz).


----------



## diddyD

Superb pics.


----------



## christos-greece

Black and white photos above: really very nice :cheers:


----------



## Urbanista1

amazing city. actually by old town some visitors mean old and historic, well the old town historic area is a not really that small, but the oldest part dating to 10th century in some cases is much smaller but it is one of the largest collections of medieval built form in Europe. Some friends of ours visited from Toronto and they said that even 5 days wasn't enough to see its amazing sites, they especially like some of the newer attractions such as the Underground Krakow History Museum under the main rynek.


----------



## Alatar

Titan Man was asking about Old Town, so stop confuse him. Old Town is small. But there are some attractions in newer sections like XIX century parts around.


----------



## Maruni

Alatar said:


> Titan Man was asking about Old Town, so stop confuse him. Old Town is small. But there are some attractions in newer sections like XIX century parts around.



Please, stop talking nonsense. Old Town is just a part of historical Krakow. Ther is abandounce of medieval monuments otside the city walls. Not only because of that of all historic 5 cities of Krakow agglomeration(Krakow- known as Old City, Kazimierz, Kleparz, Stradom, Garbary) only Krakow and Kazimierz had their own city walls. 

Other mentioned, smaller cities, used to have their own city halls, sets of both parish churches, monasteries and rich people houses.
A lot of that historical heritage is still to be found in those nowadays historical districts of Krakow and in many other not even mentioned here. 

Most of them are available within the walking distance from Old Town or Kazimierz.
Many of them are nearly 1000 years old or with that old remainings (Salwator, Zwierzyniec, Tyniec, Mogiła, sw. Mikołaja church, sw. Benedykt. Krakusa Mound in Podgórze(other historical city- on sothern bank of Wisła river) is roughly 1300 years old. 

There are many others. Some just 600, 500 years old or "merely" 300 or 200 years old like many churches, monasteries or university buildings along ul. Kopernika.

Just find a good guide book and explore. You will easily find many more monuments and historical places not mentioned by me.
Explore and enjoy former capitol of Polish- Lithuanian Commonwealth and it's modern and youth vibe too


----------



## tukidydes

WOW! fantastyczna oprawa!


----------



## Alatar

Maruni said:


> Please, stop talking nonsense. Old Town is just a part of historical Krakow. Ther is abandounce of medieval monuments otside the city walls. Not only because of that of all historic 5 cities of Krakow agglomeration(Krakow- known as Old City, Kazimierz, Kleparz, Stradom, Garbary) only Krakow and Kazimierz had their own city walls.
> 
> Other mentioned, smaller cities, used to have their own city halls, sets of both parish churches, monasteries and rich people houses.
> A lot of that historical heritage is still to be found in those nowadays historical districts of Krakow and in many other not even mentioned here.
> 
> Most of them are available within the walking distance from Old Town or Kazimierz.
> Many of them are nearly 1000 years old or with that old remainings (Salwator, Zwierzyniec, Tyniec, Mogiła, sw. Mikołaja church, sw. Benedykt. Krakusa Mound in Podgórze(other historical city- on sothern bank of Wisła river) is roughly 1300 years old.
> 
> There are many others. Some just 600, 500 years old or "merely" 300 or 200 years old like many churches, monasteries or university buildings along ul. Kopernika.
> 
> Just find a good guide book and explore. You will easily find many more monuments and historical places not mentioned by me.
> Explore and enjoy former capitol of Polish- Lithuanian Commonwealth and it's modern and youth vibe too


Yeah, but it's not what Titan Man was asking. Besides what You propose is mainly for locals and deep searching Kraków explorers where really interesting things are tens and houndreds meters away from each other. It's about density and Old Town is this dense area out of which there are other old "towns" (another matter, how much of old remained there) and mainly XIX and XX century buildings.


----------



## Gatsby

a few shots from the top of the "Skeleton", due to be reconstructed as Treimorfa, starting on 1st April (somewhat humorously after delaying it so many times)... 




































*https://www.facebook.com/uniquevisionstudio/?fref=photo*

a view from Kosciuszko Mound onto southern Krakow, with Tatra Mountains looming on the horizon...








*https://www.facebook.com/krakow4upl-121521041204784/?fref=photo*

here Kosciuszko Mound in the far background...








https://www.facebook.com/krakow4upl-121521041204784/?fref=photo










eastside views of Krakow city centre...

















http://krakow4u.pl/

from Kosciuszko Mound again...


----------



## General Electric

Wouaw, very beautiful last set! What a sunset!


----------



## christos-greece

Once again, really wonderful, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Gatsby

all pics by *Tomeyk*...


----------



## Gatsby




----------



## Gatsby




----------



## Gatsby




----------



## Gatsby




----------



## Benonie

Wow! This are amazing shots Tomasz! Thanks for sharing them here. kay:


----------



## Marbur66

Wow, that last batch was spectacular. Krakow looks like a town from a fairy tale, it's magical.


----------



## Gatsby

Wawel Hill, 5 March...








https://www.facebook.com/zatrzymanewobiektywiepl/?fref=photo


----------



## Gatsby

*Kraków in March*


----------



## Gatsby

*https://www.flickr.com/photos/dmalenko/*


----------



## El_Greco

Immensely beautiful stuff!


----------



## capricorn2000

beautiful shots of a charming city...the cobble stone streets are neat and sleek.


----------



## Gatsby

in a month or so...






























































https://www.flickr.com/photos/zefelise/


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/chasemanhattan/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/russianchild007/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jack-cook/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/russianchild007/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/russianchild007/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/zw1d/


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/okupets/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jerzyniznik/


----------



## Gatsby

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



















Kamedule Monastery as viewed from Wawel Hill


----------



## Gatsby

by *Tomeyk*


----------



## Gatsby

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jerzyniznik/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/july_zh/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jacekdylag/


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/route9autos/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/pawellitwinski/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/u07ch/






























































































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/lauritopias/


----------



## Marbur66

Magical city.


----------



## Gatsby

*Krakow update*


----------



## Gatsby

http://lovekrakow.pl/galeria/wreszcie-czuc-wiosne-w-krakowie-zdjecia_2493.html


----------



## Urbanista1

Always love coming here.


----------



## yansa

A superb thread! :applause:


----------



## Gatsby

*https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/*


----------



## Gatsby

*http://adamwalanus.pl/2016/krk04/index.html*


----------



## Gatsby

*https://www.flickr.com/photos/arekolek/*









*krakow4u.pl*









*https://www.flickr.com/photos/natacha-d/*




































*https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/*


----------



## Gatsby

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



























*https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/*









*https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/*


----------



## Gatsby

the Botanical Garden






























































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


















*https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/*


----------



## Gatsby

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









https://www.facebook.com/krakow4upl-121521041204784/?fref=photo


----------



## Gatsby

*https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/*









*https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/*









*https://www.facebook.com/krakow4upl-121521041204784/?fref=photo*


















*https://www.flickr.com/photos/kamilnowak/*


----------



## Gatsby

*https://www.flickr.com/photos/jacek_piwowarczyk/*









*https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
*


----------



## Gatsby

https://www.facebook.com/foto.ulicki/?fref=photo


----------



## Gatsby

*https://www.flickr.com/photos/jack-cook/*









*https://www.flickr.com/photos/kamilnowak/*









*https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/*









*https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/*


----------



## Gatsby

*https://www.flickr.com/photos/garyhebding/*









*https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/*




































https://www.flickr.com/photos/jacek_piwowarczyk/









*https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/*


----------



## Gatsby

and a bonus: High Tatras in spring...


























by Tomeyk


----------



## yansa

Beautiful Krakow impressions !! :applause:


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/wwwKrakowPL/?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/wwwKrakowPL/?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik




----------



## Gatsby

*https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/*












































































































*https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/*


----------



## Gatsby

*https://www.flickr.com/photos/alejandrotmtz/*




































*https://www.flickr.com/photos/jacekdylag/*


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Krakow :cheers:


----------



## Gatsby

*https://www.flickr.com/photos/faun070/*









*https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/*


















*https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/*









*https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/*


















*https://www.flickr.com/photos/piotrbrydak_foto/*


----------



## Gatsby

*https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/*













































*https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/*


















https://www.facebook.com/zatrzymanewobiektywiepl/?fref=photo


----------



## Gatsby

*https://www.facebook.com/madcameu/?fref=photo*









*https://www.facebook.com/krakow4upl-121521041204784/?fref=photo*


----------



## Romashka01

Amazing photos kay:
Miasto jest fascynujące, pełne magicznych miejsc! świetne zdjęcia!


----------



## Gatsby

*http://adamwalanus.pl/2016/heller-drhc/index.html*


----------



## Gatsby

by *Tomeyk
*


----------



## Gatsby

https://www.facebook.com/foto.ulicki/?fref=photo


----------



## Gatsby

*https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/*









https://www.facebook.com/foto.ulicki/?fref=photo


----------



## Gatsby

*https://www.flickr.com/photos/jmarnaud/*


----------



## Gatsby




----------



## Gatsby

*https://www.flickr.com/photos/jmarnaud/*


----------



## Gatsby




----------



## Gatsby




----------



## Gatsby

*https://www.flickr.com/photos/catholicism/*


----------



## El_Greco

Fantastic! I really love the city, my wife and I want to visit it badly!


----------



## Maruni

El_Greco said:


> Fantastic! I really love the city, my wife and I want to visit it badly!


Just do it. Both of you. Because: "You'll meet friendly people there"


----------



## El_Greco

Hehe, our schedule is full for now. Next year hopefully.


----------



## Urbanista1

amazing city. I'm bringing my buddies over from Ireland for a visit in a few weeks. can't wait. absolutely magical city.


----------



## Gatsby

*https://www.flickr.com/photos/catholicism/*


----------



## Gatsby




----------



## Gatsby




----------



## Gatsby




----------



## Gatsby




----------



## Gatsby




----------



## Gatsby




----------



## Gatsby




----------



## Gatsby




----------



## Gatsby

*https://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/*


----------



## Gatsby

Tomeyk said:


>





Tomeyk said:


>


..


----------



## Gatsby




----------



## Gatsby




----------



## Gatsby

https://www.flickr.com/photos/catholicism/


----------



## Gatsby




----------



## Gatsby

https://www.flickr.com/photos/catholicism/


----------



## Gatsby

*http://mirekzak.blogspot.com/2014/02/krakow-z-dachu-mnk.html*




























Copernicus








*http://krakow4u.pl/*























































Festival of Jewish Culture


----------



## Gatsby

Corpus Christi Basilica in Kazimierz, a Royal Foundation















































































































































*https://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/*









*https://www.flickr.com/photos/pekuas/*


----------



## Gatsby

A batch of pictures from the World Youth Day in Kraków (July 25 – 31, 2016). Pope Francis in attendance...


















*https://www.facebook.com/foto.ulicki/*


----------



## Gatsby




----------



## Gatsby




----------



## Gatsby




----------



## Gatsby

*https://www.facebook.com/zatrzymanewobiektywiepl/*


----------



## Gatsby




----------



## Gatsby




----------



## Gatsby




----------



## Gatsby




----------



## Gatsby




----------



## Gatsby




----------



## Gatsby




----------



## Gatsby




----------



## Gatsby




----------



## Gatsby

*https://www.facebook.com/lubiemalopolske/*


----------



## Gatsby

*http://lovekrakow.pl/galerie/zdjecie/id/62976#photo*


----------



## Gatsby

http://krakow.wyborcza.pl/krakow/51,44425,20479738.html









*https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/*









*https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/*


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.gazetakrakowska.pl/swiat...jlepsze-zdjecia-z-31-lipca,10465376,19656756/


----------



## Gatsby

The final event in Brzegi nearby Krakow...(about 1,5 mln.)


----------



## Gatsby

-------------------------------->


----------

